# verbos 'pronominales'



## virgilio

Hola,
       Si algún leídor benévolo tuviera la bondad de explicarme lo que es un "verbo pronominal", yo se lo agradecería mucho, porque vengo desde hace poco viendo casi por todas partes esta frase para mí ininteligible.
Lo que es un verbo ya lo sé y lo que es un pronombre también pero lo que sea un 'verbo pronominal' no alcanzo a comprenderlo.

Gracias.
With best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## bellotojuanfra

virgilio said:


> Hola,
> Si algún leídor lector benévolo tuviera la bondad de explicarme lo que es un "verbo pronominal", yo se lo agradecería mucho, porque vengo desde hace poco viendo (observando, mejor )casi por todas partes esta frase (verbo pronominal no es una frase) para mí ininteligible.
> Lo que es un verbo ya lo sé y lo que es un pronombre también pero lo que sea un 'verbo pronominal' no alcanzo a comprenderlo.
> 
> _Verbo pronominal_ es el que se construye obligatoriamente con un pronombre. Hay verbos exclusivamente pronominales (_arrepentirse, fugarse_). Otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas (_caerse, morirse, lavarse_, frente a _caer, morir, lavar_).
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## virgilio

bellotojuanfra,
                   Muchas gracias. Si ho entendido bien, estos verbos no se ven nunca sin pronombre oblicuo.
De manera que no si halla nunca en español ningún verbo "arrepentir" ni "fugar".

Los 'pronombres' a que se refiere el adjetivo "pronominales' en la expressión "verbos pronominales" seràn siempre, mi pare, acusativos o dativos. Verdad?

I am much obliged.
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Kangy

virgilio said:


> bellotojuanfra,
> Muchas gracias. Si h*e* entendido bien, estos verbos no se ven nunca sin pronombre oblicuo.
> De manera que no s*e* halla nunca en español ningún verbo "arrepentir" ni "fugar".
> 
> Los 'pronombres' a *los* que se refiere el adjetivo "pronominales' en la expres*s*ión "verbos pronominales" ser*á*n siempre, m*e* pare*ce*, acusativos o dativos. Verdad?
> 
> I am much obliged.
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


----------



## virgilio

Kangy,
         Gracias. El italiano casi siempre se me confunde en la mente con el castellano. Para mí los dos idiomas son sencillamente continuaciones del latín.

Thank you
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Kangy

^ De nada 
Me di cuenta de que había influencias de italiano ahí


----------



## lazarus1907

virgilio said:


> bellotojuanfra,
> Muchas gracias. Si ho entendido bien, estos verbos no se ven nunca sin pronombre oblicuo.
> De manera que no si halla nunca en español ningún verbo "arrepentir" ni "fugar".
> 
> Los 'pronombres' a que se refiere el adjetivo "pronominales' en la expressión "verbos pronominales" seràn siempre, mi pare, acusativos o dativos. Verdad?


Hola:

La terminología que se usa con este tipo de verbos con "se" puede ser muy confusa a veces, ya que incluso distintos autores usan la que prefieren. Esto puede dificultar la comunicación. El "se" puede ser varias cosas según el criterio de clasificación.

SE PRONOMBRE PERSONAL
SE = Le (dativo): _Se lo di_ (en vez de "le lo di")
SE REFLEXIVO
SE pronombre reflexivo: complemento directo, indirecto, o dativo: _Se ducha, se lava la cara, se comió todo._
SE pronombre recíproco: _Se pelean mucho._
SE sin función nominal: Con verbos intransitivadores (_El barco se hundió_), con objetos inanimados, pronominales puros (_se arrepintió_), etc.
SE NO PRONOMINAL

SE impersonal: _Se recibió a los invitados._
SE pasivo reflejo: _Se construyó un puente._
SE componente verbal: _Se produjo un tumulto._


----------



## virgilio

Lazarus1907,
                 Thank you, L, for that comprehensive exposition. There's just one thing that perhaps you might be able to clear up for me. I know, of course, what is meant by "complement" but in your description you write:"SE pronombre reflexivo: complemento directo, indirecto, o dativo: _Se ducha, se lava la cara, se comió todo."
_What I don't get is what is it that the "se" is completing the meaning of?

Many thanks.
All the best
Virgilio


----------



## Fcardelle

Gracias, Lazarus1907

Tengo algunas dudas en relación al SE reflexivo sin función nominal.
¿Cuál sería la función de ese SE en una análisis sintáctico? ¿Sería CD o se analizaría junto con el verbo?
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre el SE reflexivo sin función nominal y el Se complemento verbal?


----------



## Ynez

Pitt, estaba contestando en tu tema sobre verbos pronominales cuando vi que estaba cerrado, así que copié lo que había escrito y lo pego aquí:

Yo hoy en día estoy perdida con toda esta terminología gramática porque hace años que no la utilizo. La verdad es que la terminología siempre fue confusa, pues dependiendo del profesor de Lengua o Lingüística cambiaba según la moda o que estuvieran más de acuerdo con una Gramática u otra.

Dicho todo esto, tus ejemplos son todos correctos, pero te voy a poner otros ejemplos que sé que te darán una nueva visión:

Juan se lava las manos
Juan se lava los pies

(¿se sigue considerando reflexivo aquí? Yo no lo sé, pero veo que es un ejemplo diferente)

María siempre se está mirando el ombligo
María se mira la herida de la pierna/el lunar/las manos

(en estos casos no es recíproco, ¿sabes tú qué es?)


----------



## Ynez

Fcardelle, seguramente lo de "complemento verbal" fue por dejar una puerta abierta a posibilidades de "se" que no se le hubieran ocurrido a ese gramático 

La única diferencia que encuentro entre ese uso intransitivo de "hundir" (hundirse) y el de "producir" (producirse), es que en el primer caso el significado no cambia, y "producirse" en ese ejemplo sí que parece dar una idea diferente de la que da el verbo "producir".


----------



## heidita

virgilio said:


> what is meant by "complement" but in your description you write:"SE pronombre reflexivo: complemento directo, indirecto, o dativo: _Se ducha, se lava la cara, se comió todo."_
> Virgilio


 
You might want to check, virgilio, the definiton in Spanish of the terms.

*



complemento 

~ directo.
1. m. Gram. Nombre, pronombre, sintagma o proposición en función nominal, que completa el significado de un verbo transitivo.
~ indirecto.
1. m. Gram. Nombre, pronombre, sintagma o proposición en función nominal, que completa el significado de un verbo transitivo o intransitivo, expresando el destinatario o beneficiario de la acción.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Pitt, estaba contestando en tu tema sobre verbos pronominales cuando vi que estaba cerrado, así que copié lo que había escrito y lo pego aquí:
> 
> Yo hoy en día estoy perdida con toda esta terminología gramática porque hace años que no la utilizo. La verdad es que la terminología siempre fue confusa, pues dependiendo del profesor de Lengua o Lingüística cambiaba según la moda o que estuvieran más de acuerdo con una Gramática u otra.
> 
> Dicho todo esto, tus ejemplos son todos correctos, pero te voy a poner otros ejemplos que sé que te darán una nueva visión:
> 
> Juan se lava las manos
> Juan se lava los pies
> 
> (¿se sigue considerando reflexivo aquí? Yo no lo sé, pero veo que es un ejemplo diferente)
> 
> María siempre se está mirando el ombligo
> María se mira la herida de la pierna/el lunar/las manos
> 
> (en estos casos no es recíproco, ¿sabes tú qué es?)


 
Ynez, te agradezco tu comentario. Yo también pienso que la terminologia es confusa. Aquí mi opinión sobre tus ejemplos:

Juan se [C.I.] lava las manos [C.D.].
Juan se [C.I.] lava los pies [C.D.].

María siempre se [C.I.] está mirando el ombligo [C.D.].
María se [C.I.] mira la herida de la pierna/el lunar/las manos [C.D.].

En estos ejemolos SE funciona como pronombre reflexivo en función de C.I. Que yo sepa se trata de un pronombre reflexivo indirecto (= C.I.).

En cambio: Juan se [C.D.] lava.
En este caso SE es un pronombre reflexivo en función de C.D.. Se trata de un pronombre reflexivo directo (= C.D.).

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Hola a todos: 

Todavía tengo una duda sobre los *verbos pronominales*. 

Que yo sepa un verbo pronominal en sentido amplio es un verbo que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono (me, te, se, nos, os). En este sentido el DRAE dice sobre muchos verbos: U.t.c.prnl. = Usado también como pronominal, p.ej.: *lavar(se), abrazar(se), levantar(se).*

Pero según el mismo DRAE el verbo pronominal en sentido estrecho es un verbo, que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. En este sentido *lavarse* es un verbo reflexivo (Juan se lava), *abrazarse* es un verbo recíproco (Juan y María se abrazan) y sólo *levantarse* es un verbo pronominal (Juan se levanta temprano). 

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Todavía tengo una duda sobre los *verbos pronominales*.
> 
> Que yo sepa un verbo pronominal en sentido amplio es un verbo que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono (me, te, se, nos, os). En este sentido el DRAE dice sobre muchos verbos: U.t.c.prnl. = Usado también como pronominal, p.ej.: *lavar(se), abrazar(se), levantar(se).*
> 
> Pero según el mismo DRAE el verbo pronominal en sentido estrecho es un verbo, que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. En este sentido *lavarse* es un verbo reflexivo (Juan se lava), *abrazarse* es un verbo recíproco (Juan y María se abrazan) y sólo *levantarse* es un verbo pronominal (Juan se levanta temprano).
> 
> Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.



Estoy de acuerdo, salvo que "levantarse" también es reflexivo, ya que también pueden "levantarle temprano" o él puede levantar temprano a otros. "Quejarse" o "llamarse" sí serían puramente pronominales.


----------



## lazarus1907

Fcardelle said:


> Tengo algunas dudas en relación al SE reflexivo sin función nominal.
> ¿Cuál sería la función de ese SE en una análisis sintáctico? ¿Sería CD o se analizaría junto con el verbo?


Si fuera un complemento directo, sí tendría función nominal. Sintácticamente se analiza como parte del verbo, sin añadir más comentarios.


Fcardelle said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre el SE reflexivo sin función nominal y el Se complemento verbal?


Si te refieres a lo que yo llamé "componente verbal", la diferencia no es muy significativa desde el punto de vista práctico. El "se" se considera un pronombre reflexivo, aunque no tenga función alguna y sea parte del verbo, cuando se admiten otros pronombres en su lugar:

Me arrepiento, se arrepiente, etc.
Se hundió el barco, me hundió el barco, etc.

No se considera pronominal cuando no es un pronombre, es decir, cuando no cabe la posibilidad de usar otros pronombres en su lugar:

Se me ocurrió una idea, *** me ocurrió una idea 

Pero esta distinción carece de interés para cualquiera al que no le interese la lingüística.


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, salvo que "levantarse" también es reflexivo, ya que también pueden "levantarle temprano" o él puede levantar temprano a otros. "Quejarse" o "llamarse" sí serían puramente pronominales.


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu comentario! Pero en mi opinión el verbo _levantarse_ es intransitivo. Por tanto en la oración "Juan se levanta temprano" la particula SE no es un pronombre reflexivo en función de CD. En mi entender SE no tiene ninguna función nominal (es parte del verbo levantarse).


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por tu comentario! Pero en mi opinión el verbo _levantarse_ es intransitivo. Por tanto en la oración "Juan se levanta temprano" la particula SE no es un pronombre reflexivo en función de CD. En mi entender SE no tiene ninguna función nominal (es parte del verbo levantarse).



Supongo que es cuestión de interpretación. También podrías decir lo mismo de "lavarse".


----------



## virgilio

Pitt,
         Ma esto quiere decir que no exista ningún verbo "levantar"  sin el pronombre reflexivo, verdad?
No se podría, por ejemplo. decir que un viento "levantara" hojas de la tierra?

Virgilio


----------



## choaddy

Virgilio,
Que interesante toda esta charla, especialmente cuando sé mas gramática inglesa que de mi propio idioma. Con respecto a tu duda del verbo levantar, sí podemos decir en español "el viento levanta las hojas..." pero no es el mismo verbo del español " Me levanto a la mañana...", es como el inglés wake o get up y lift o raise o algún otro.
Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

virgilio said:


> Pitt,
> Ma esto quiere decir que no exista ningún verbo "levantar" sin el pronombre reflexivo, verdad?
> No se podría, por ejemplo. decir que un viento "levantara" hojas de la tierra?
> 
> Virgilio


 
Virgilio, existen las dos verbos: _levantar_ (transitivo = con CD) y _levantarse_ ( intransitivo = sin CD).

levantar:
El viento levanta las hojas [C.D.]

levantarse:
Juan se levanta temprano.
En mi opinión SE no tiene ninguna función nominal (no es CD).
Pero la función de SE no tiene un valor práctico, sólo es una interpretación gramátical.

Pitt


----------



## virgilio

choaddy,
            Gracias por tu respuesta. Pero no te parece posible atribuir al verbo "levantar" la posibilidad - ya atribuida a muchísimos otros verbos - de actuar reflexivamente?
p.e.
Yo me levanto a las ocho.   I raise myself at eight o'clock
                                      I get myself up at eight o'clock.

Aunque la prima de estas traducciones suene un poco 'bizarra', la segunda se usa, come ya lo sabràs, frequentemente en inglés.

No te parece supérfluo categorizar "levantarse" separado de "levantar"?

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## virgilio

Pitt,
     Gracias por tu respuesta. Lo que no alcanzo a comprender es por qué, si un viento (cosa inànime) es capaz de levantar hojas del suelo, una persona (cosa de sangre y hueso) va considerada incapaz de levantar (a) sí mismo a las ocho de la mañana.

Quisieras quizàs ofrecer razones?

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pitt

virgilio said:


> Pitt,
> Gracias por tu respuesta. Lo que no alcanzo a comprender es por qué, si un viento (cosa inànime) es capaz de levantar hojas del suelo, una persona (cosa de sangre y hueso) va considerada incapaz de levantar (a) sí mismo a las ocho de la mañana.
> 
> Quisieras quizàs ofrecer razones?
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
Pienso que en inglés esta transformación es posible: I get up early > I get up myself early. Pero que yo sepa en español esta transformación no es posible: Me levanto temprano > *Me levanto a mí mismo temprano.
Pero se puede decir: Me (CD) lavo > Me (CD) lavo a mí mismo.

En este contexto es muy interesante este enlace sobre los valores gramaticales de SE:

http://www.cyara.net/edu/articulos/lyl/se.htm

Según este enlace _levantar _es transitivo (= con CD) y _levantarse_ es intransitivo (= no tiene CD). Ejemplos:

Pepe levanta la maleta (transitivo)
Pepe SE levanta pronto (intransitivo) = SE es morfema de intranstivización.

En otras palabras: SE es un componente del verbo pronominal levantarse sin ninguna función nominal (no es CD).

Hay muchos verbos transitivos que se transforman en intransitivos: levantar/levantarse, tirar/tirarse, apoyar/apoyarse, mover/moverse, dormir/dormirse, acostar/acostarse, acercar/acercarse etc....

Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## virgilio

Pitt,
      Gracias. Creo que me hayas veramente ayudado en algo con esto:"Pero que yo sepa en español esta transformación no es posible: Me levanto temprano > *Me levanto a mí mismo temprano."
Para un inglés no hay diferencia casi alguna entre "Me levanto temprano" y *Me levanto a mí mismo temprano." y por eso la distinción a la cual te refieres le parecería algo _recherchée_. 
Además,  mi equivoco o quieres decir que los pronombres reflexivos acusativos (me parece que hoy día se los llame "complementos directos", pero no estoy seguro) no puedan ser en realidad objetos del verbo "levantar"?  Si no, por qué no? Y si lo son, sigue el verbo "levantar" essendo transitivo.
e.g.
La madre levanta a los hijos a las ocho.  ("hijos" acusativo - objeto del verbo -  _ergo_ verbo transitivo.

El hijo de María se levanta a las ocho.  ("se" acusativo - objeto del verbo - _ergo_ verbo transitivo.

Sigo no alcanzando a comprender dònde reside el problema ni por qué necesitamos tantas subcategorías de una cosa tan sencilla.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> Pitt,
> Gracias. Creo que me hayas veramente ayudado en algo con esto:"Pero que yo sepa en español esta transformación no es posible: Me levanto temprano > *Me levanto a mí mismo temprano."
> Para un inglés no hay diferencia casi alguna entre "Me levanto temprano" y *Me levanto a mí mismo temprano." y por eso la distinción a la cual te refieres le parecería algo _recherchée_.
> Además,  mi equivoco o quieres decir que los pronombres reflexivos acusativos (me parece que hoy día se los llame "complementos directos", pero no estoy seguro) no puedan ser en realidad objetos del verbo "levantar"?  Si no, por qué no? Y si lo son, sigue el verbo "levantar" essendo transitivo.
> e.g.
> La madre levanta a los hijos a las ocho.  ("hijos" acusativo - objeto del verbo -  _ergo_ verbo transitivo.
> 
> El hijo de María se levanta a las ocho.  ("se" acusativo - objeto del verbo - _ergo_ verbo transitivo.
> 
> Sigo no alcanzando a comprender dònde reside el problema ni por qué necesitamos tantas subcategorías de una cosa tan sencilla.
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


_Se_ pronominalComo pronombre personal, invariable en género y número, tiene distintos valores:
*b) * Pronombre personal de tercera persona con valor reflexivo (el sujeto realiza la acción, o la manda realizar, sobre sí mismo) o recíproco (la acción la realizan varios individuos, los unos sobre los otros). En ambos casos el pronombre _se _puede desempeñar funciones de complemento directo o indirecto: _María se peina_ (complemento directo reflexivo); _María se lava las manos_ (complemento indirecto reflexivo); _Los novios se conocieron en un viaje_ (complemento directo recíproco); _Ana y Luis se escriben cartas de amor_ (complemento indirecto recíproco). En el uso reflexivo, puede añadirse el refuerzo tónico _a sí mismo, _siempre que sea el sujeto quien efectivamente realice la acción:_ Se convenció a sí mismo de que podía ganar,_ frente a _Se convenció_ [gracias a los argumentos de otros] _de que podía ganar_. Hay verbos que admiten el uso conjunto del _se_ reflexivo en función de complemento directo y del prefijo de sentido reflexivo _auto- _(→ auto-).
*d) *Componente de las formas de tercera persona de los verbos pronominales. *Hay verbos (arrepentirse, quejarse, etc.) que se construyen en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono reflexivo, que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica en la oración; *la forma que corresponde a las terceras personas es _se: El moribundo se arrepintió de sus pecados; Los clientes se quejaron del trato recibido_. Algunos verbos son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse, adueñarse, resentirse,_ etc., y *otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en los usos pronominales*, como _ir(se), dormir(se),_ _salir(se),_ etc.: _Juan (se) salió de la reunión. _También se construyen necesariamente con el pronombre átono las acepciones pronominales que corresponden a la llamada «voz media», con la que se expresa que al sujeto le ocurre lo denotado por el verbo, sin que haya causa conocida o sin que esta importe, a veces por tratarse de una acción inherente a la naturaleza del sujeto: _El barco se hundió; En primavera los campos se llenan de flores._

DPD.

_María se levanta a sí misma a las ocho_ suena mal. Cuando _levantarse_ significa _dejar la cama_ es intransitivo y el pronombre átono reflexivo "se" no desempeña función sintáctica en la oración. 

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

virgilio said:


> La madre levanta a los hijos a las ocho. ("hijos" acusativo - objeto del verbo - _ergo_ verbo transitivo.
> 
> El hijo de María se levanta a las ocho. ("se" acusativo - objeto del verbo - _ergo_ verbo transitivo.
> 
> Sigo no alcanzando a comprender dònde reside el problema ni por qué necesitamos tantas subcategorías de una cosa tan sencilla.
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
Para mí como alemán también no hay ninguna diferencia entre:
La madre levanta a los hijos a las ocho.
El hijo de María se levanta a las ocho.
También en alemán en ambos casos se trata de un acusativo. Pero en español este caso es más complicado. Aquí mi análisis:

levantar = transitivo:
La madre levanta a los hijos [C.D.] a las ocho.

levantarse = intransitivo:
El hijo de María se levanta a las ocho.
SE no tiene ninguna función nominal.


¿Qué piensan los hispanohablantes? 

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Para mí como alemán también no [tampoco] hay ninguna diferencia entre:
> La madre levanta a los hijos a las ocho.
> El hijo de María se levanta a las ocho.
> También en alemán en ambos casos se trata de un acusativo. Pero en español este caso es más complicado. Aquí mi análisis:
> 
> levantar = transitivo:
> La madre levanta a los hijos [C.D.] a las ocho.
> 
> levantarse = intransitivo:
> El hijo de María se levanta a las ocho.
> SE no tiene ninguna función nominal.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué piensan los hispanohablantes?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Opino igual que tú Pitt. En cualquier caso es solo una cuestión gramatical que, como dice lazarus, "carece de interés para cualquiera al que no le interese la lingüística".

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## virgilio

Pedro,
        Gracias por su respuesta. Encuanto a su "_María se levanta a sí misma a las ocho_ suena mal. Cuando _levantarse_ significa _dejar la cama_ es intransitivo y el pronombre átono reflexivo "se" no desempeña función sintáctica en la oración."

A me también suena mal pero para un inglés la palabra castellana "se" (sin ningún "a sí mismo(a)") va traducida en cinco variaciones:
(1) himself (2) herself (3) itself (4) themselves (5) oneself
y este mismo inglés se pregunta porqué se le dice por todas partes que "el pronombre átono reflexivo "se" no desempeña función sintáctica en la oración."
No alcanza a comprender por qué ese pronombre reflexivo no lo reconocen los de hable castellana como acusativo objeto del verbo "levantar".
p.e.
María se levanta a las ocho.
Mary gets herself up at eight o'clock.

Por qué no se nos permite más que traduzcamos quanto literalmente posible y palabra por palabra?

With best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## virgilio

Pitt,
     Gracias. Una cosa:Was " La madre levanta a los hijos a las ocho.
El hijo de María se levanta a las ocho.
También en alemán en ambos casos se trata de un acusativo. Pero en español este caso es más complicado" betrifft, en qué particular o manera es más complicado el caso castellano ?
Cada verbo que atrae un objeto es transitivo, verdad?
En la frase "María se levanta a las ocho", si la palabra "se" no es objeto del verbo "levanta", por qué se halla en la frase?
Se me dice por todas partes que "el pronombre reflexivo no desempeña función sintáctica en la oración" - como si la frase no la tuviéramos delante!
OK, hagamos una economía! Esos pronombres átonos reflexivos parasitos que no sirven a ninguna función sintáctica plantemolos en la calle a toditos!  Digamos en su vez:
María levanta a las ocho.
Ese sí que es verbo intransitivo - la mar de intransitivo!

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> (...) este mismo inglés se pregunta porqué se le dice por todas partes que "el pronombre átono reflexivo "se" no desempeña función sintáctica en la oración."
> No alcanza a comprender por qué ese pronombre reflexivo no lo reconocen los de hable castellana como acusativo objeto del verbo "levantar".
> p.e.
> María se levanta a las ocho.
> Mary gets herself up at eight o'clock.
> 
> Por qué no se nos permite más que traduzcamos quanto literalmente posible y palabra por palabra?


La única respuesta que te puedo dar es semántica: El verbo levantar adopta determinado matiz significativo cuando se usa con el sentido de "dejar la cama". Sería algo así como la diferencia entre raise (que siempre lleva un complemento) y rise (que nunca lo lleva). O la diferencia entre get up (oneself) y rise (oneself) up... si es que esto que digo tiene algún sentido en inglés. En definitiva, que cada idioma tiene sus "pequeñas idiosincrasias" que dotan de sutiles matices aquello que se comunica.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> En la frase "María se levanta a las ocho", si la palabra "se" no es objeto del verbo "levanta", por qué se halla en la frase?


Este _se_ modifica el significado del verbo.


virgilio said:


> OK, hagamos una economía! Esos pronombres átonos reflexivos parásitos que no sirven a ninguna función sintáctica [¡pero sí semántica!] plantémolos en la calle a toditos!  Digamos en su vez:
> María levanta a las ocho.
> Ese sí que es verbo intransitivo - la mar de intransitivo!


María levanta a las ocho. (Creo que asturianos y gallegos lo dirían así). Personalmente, al oírlo me pregunto ¿qué es lo que levanta?  Efectivamente,  por eso ponemos el se, porque queremos expresar que la acción del verbo recae sobre el sujeto. Ahora bien, como María no es jedi, entendemos que por "levantarse a sí misma" simplemente se ha tirado de la cama. Creo que esa es la razón de que se considere levantarse como una unidad semántico-sintáctica. Levantarse es ahí el verbo y ese "se" es a efectos prácticos una desinencia del mismo.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

virgilio said:


> María levanta a las ocho.
> Ese sí que es verbo intransitivo - la mar de intransitivo!
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
Hola Virgilio:

No se puede decir: *María levanta a las ocho.
El sintagma "a las ocho" no puede ser un C.D.

Pero es posible: María levanta la silla.
El sintagma "la silla" es un C.D.

A diferencia del inglés o del alemán la particula SE en _levantarse_ es un componente inseparable del verbo _levantarse_ y por tanto no se puede omitirla.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Este _se_ modifica el significado del verbo.
> 
> María levanta a las ocho. (Creo que asturianos y gallegos lo dirían así). Personalmente, al oírlo me pregunto ¿qué es lo que levanta? Efectivamente, por eso ponemos el se, porque queremos expresar que la acción del verbo recae sobre el sujeto. Ahora bien, como María no es jedi, entendemos que por "levantarse a sí misma" simplemente se ha tirado de la cama. Creo que esa es la razón de que se considere levantarse como una unidad semántico-sintáctica. Levantarse es ahí el verbo y ese "se" es a efectos prácticos una desinencia del mismo.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Pedro, te agradezco todas las aclaraciones. En mi entender la particula SE en _levantarse_ es un componente inseparable del verbo _levantarse_. Por eso no se puede omitir ese SE en "María se levanta a las ocho". ¿Se puede decir así?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## virgilio

Pedro y Pitt,
                Señores, les agradezco muchísimo sus respuestas. Leyéndolas me dí cuenta de que dan coroboración a una teoría que vengo elaborando desde hace algún tiempo - que los objetos de los verbos transitivos son adverbios.
  Al principio la manera moderna de llamar tales objetos "complementos" me causaba confusión. Si fueran "complementos", serían presumiblemente "complementos del verbo". Ahora en sus respuestas veo frases como:
(1) "Este '_se'_ modifica el significado del verbo"
De ahí que los objetos 'complementan' el verbo _modificándolo_.
(2)"En mi entender la particula SE en _levantarse_ es un componente inseparable del verbo _levantarse_."
Como se ve claramente en alemán, los objetos del verbo van a menudo visiblemente inseparables de sus verbos:
z.B
platznehmen, stattfinden
(3)"levantarse es ahí el verbo y ese "se" es a efectos prácticos una desinencia del mismo".

Gracias, señores. Me ha dado mucho trabajo hasta ahora el tratar de convencer a algunos gramáticos ingleses que los objetos de los verbos (creo que en el 'newspeak' se dice "los CD") no son sustantivos sino adverbios - o, como lo ha más elocuentemente dicho Pedro, *desinencias del verbo*, un "componentes inseparables del verbo".

Ma no hablamos solamente de los verbos come "levantarse" sino de todo verbo transitivo:
p.e.
Los muchachos comen helados

El objeto (disculpen, el CD) "helado" modifica el verbo "comen" y es a efectos practicos una desinencia del verbo "comen".

I am much obliged to you, Gentlemen.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Ivy29

virgilio said:


> Pitt,
> Gracias. Una cosa:Was " La madre levanta a los hijos a las ocho.
> El hijo de María se levanta a las ocho.
> También en alemán en ambos casos se trata de un acusativo. Pero en español este caso es más complicado" betrifft, en qué particular o manera es más complicado el caso castellano ?
> Cada verbo que atrae un objeto es transitivo, verdad?
> En la frase "María se levanta a las ocho", si la palabra "se" no es objeto del verbo "levanta", por qué se halla en la frase?
> Se me dice por todas partes que "el pronombre reflexivo no desempeña función sintáctica en la oración" - como si la frase no la tuviéramos delante!
> OK, hagamos una economía! Esos pronombres átonos reflexivos parasitos que no sirven a ninguna función sintáctica plantemolos en la calle a toditos! Digamos en su vez:
> María levanta a las ocho.
> Ese sí que es verbo intransitivo - la mar de intransitivo!
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 

Virgilio, hay que tener en cuenta que los verbos INTRANSITIVOS ( sin objeto directo) pueden ser *INERGATIVOS* y verbos *inacusativos*. Los primeros son agentivos como jugar, bailar tienen sujetos típicamente agentivos y los inacusativos tienen sujetos no agentivos sino pacientes, sufren la eventualidad que denota el verbo inacusativo, es decir estos tienen un sujeto sintáctico y un objeto *nocional* paciente como los verbos florecer, levantarse, etc. Los verbos intransitivos solo tienen un argumento mientras que los transitivos tienen dos argumentos sujeto y tema paciente (objeto directo). Los verbos intransitivos con sujeto agentivo (inergativos) toser, saltar, reír, llorar denotan actividad o procesos que dependen de la voluntad de un agente. Los verbos inacusativos indican ESTADOS o eventos no agentivos como florecer, llegar, aparecer, crecer, levantarse, cuyo único argumento es *sujeto sintáctico y objeto nocional *que recibe la acción o en el que se manifiesta o se produce la eventualidad que denota el verbo, así el argumento único es tema o paciente del verbo 
*Los inacusativos se dividen en dos grandes grupos* :
a) verbos de cambio de estado o de ubicación, levantarse.Que pueden tener o no tener VARIANTES transitivas (levantar/se, romper/se, abrir/se, hundir/se, secar/se/ florecer, palidecer, hervir.
b) verbos de existencia y de aparición.aparecer, existir, llegar,ocurrir, venir,emerger, suceder.
Ambos grupos son inacusativos  en cuanto su sujeto es sintáctico y objeto nocional.
Los verbos de cambio de situación o de ubicación ( inacusativos del grupo a ) levantarse, abrirse, florecer, son temas de *afectados*. Los verbos de existencia o aparición ( grupo b) indican estado o la ubicación de su único argumento y desde el punto de vista semántico es un tema NO-AFECTADO.

El verbo levantarse es un verbo pronominal con un 'SE' de marca verbal y que además es INTRANSITIVO, inacusativo, donde el sujeto es sintáctico y ademas objeto nocional (semántico) pero no tiene objeto sintáctico (CD) como el reflexivo que es agentivo y experimentante.

*María se levantó a las siete* ( intransitivo, inacusativo de tipo cambio de situación o de ubicación) el 'se' le es necesario por marca pronominal en este caso y así diferenciarlo de su contrapartida transitiva :LEVANTAR.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Pedro, te agradezco todas las aclaraciones. En mi entender la particula SE en _levantarse_ es un componente inseparable del verbo _levantarse_. Por eso no se puede omitir ese SE en "María se levanta a las ocho". ¿Se puede decir así?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Así lo entiendo yo, Pitt.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Así lo entiendo yo, Pitt.


 
¡De nuevo muchas gracias!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> Me ha dado mucho trabajo hasta ahora el tratar de convencer a algunos gramáticos ingleses que los objetos de los verbos (creo que en el 'newspeak' se dice "los CD") no son sustantivos sino adverbios - o, como lo ha más elocuentemente dicho Pedro, *desinencias del verbo*, un "componentes inseparables del verbo".


Hombre, junto al verbo van... no sé si el llamarlos adverbios no es un poquito excesivo, pero ya se sabe que en cuestión de gustos no hay nada escrito.


virgilio said:


> Ma no hablamos solamente de los verbos come "levantarse" sino de todo verbo transitivo:
> p.e.
> Los muchachos comen helados
> 
> El objeto (disculpen, el CD) "helado" modifica el verbo "comen" y es a efectos practicos una desinencia del verbo "comen".


Bueno, es una manera de verlo. Ahora bien, no hay problema en decir:
Los muchachos comen a mediodía.

Sin embargo:
Los muchachos levantan a mediodía.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## virgilio

Gracias, Pedro.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> Gracias, Pedro.
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


Gracias a ti.

Pedro.


----------



## Outsider

lazarus1907 said:


> michimz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "La ropa se secó al sol" es voz pasiva.
> 
> 
> 
> No, no lo es. Este tipo de construcciones se denominan pronominales, y según qué autor, se llama "se" accidental, o de voz media.
Click to expand...

Could you explain why not, Lazarus? I am confused by this example.  

If you prefer, answer me in Spanish.


----------



## heidita

Outsider said:


> Could you explain why not, Lazarus? I am confused by this example.
> 
> .





> "La ropa se secó al sol" es voz pasiva.


 
A mí también me lo parece.

Alguien secó la ropa al sol. (o sea: la puso a secar)

La ropa fue secada al sol . o Se secó la ropa al sol. Pasiva refleja.

He encontrado esto sobre el _se accidental_.



> El *se accidental* demuestra que la acción llevada a cabo no es intencionada


 
Estos son ejemplos de *se accidental*:

se me rompieron los platos
se les olvidó hacer la tarea
se nos quedaron las llaves en el coche
¿se te derramó el café?

Esto no se puede aplicar al ejemplo en cuestión. La ropa no se seca _accidentalment_e al sol. Se coloca la ropa al sol para que se seque.


----------



## Ynez

Yo no puedo profundizar en estos temas de gramática española, pero os diré que estos verbos también son problemáticos para los españoles. Al traducirlos al inglés los queremos traducir como pasiva por ese "se" que tienen, y decimos cosas que no son:

Yo todos estos "se" los tengo en mi mente como usos intransitivos del verbo:

Él se cansa.
La ropa se seca.
El agua se congela.
Ella se acerca.

Esto es todo lo que puedo opinar desde mi punto de vista "pronominalmente" simple


----------



## heidita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Creo que no puede ser pasiva, pues carece de CD (que será el sujeto paciente de la pasiva). En tu ejemplo, secar es transitivo:
> 
> Alguien secó la ropa al sol.
> 
> Sujeto: Alguien
> CD: la ropa.


Hola Morcillo:
No sigo tu razonamiento. En efecto, esta frase es activa. Alguien sujeto y ropa CD.



> Pero en "La ropa se secó al sol":
> 
> Sujeto: La ropa. sujeto paciente
> CD: No existe.


 
Esta frase no es activa, sino pasiva, según mi razonamiento. El agente queda elíptico, ya que es pasiva refleja. 

Como en: 

Se han cocido las lentejas.(pasiva) = Alguien ha cocido las lentejas. (activa)

Se ha secado la ropa al sol. = alguien ha secado la ropa al sol.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

heidita said:


> Hola Morcillo:
> No sigo tu razonamiento. En efecto, esta frase es activa. Alguien sujeto y ropa CD.


Tranquila, una vez leído mi mensaje, yo tampoco lo sigo XD. Voy a pensar mejor lo que quiero decir, y luego lo digo.


----------



## lazarus1907

heidita said:


> Esta frase no es activa, sino pasiva, según mi razonamiento. El agente queda elíptico, ya que es pasiva refleja.
> 
> Como en:
> 
> Se han cocido las lentejas.(pasiva) = Alguien ha cocido las lentejas. (activa)
> 
> Se ha secado la ropa al sol. = alguien ha secado la ropa al sol.


Hay un problema en este razonamiento: "Se han cocido las lentejas" no es pasiva, y no equivale a "alguien ha cocido las lentejas", ya que las lentejas se cuecen solas, es decir, se enciende el fuego y la cocción tiene lugar mientras esperamos viendo la tele, así que no se puede decir que hay un agente humano "cociendo" las lentejas. Si se insiste en buscar un agente para argumentar que es una pasiva, podríamos tomar el fuego en lugar de una persona, y decir que la frase es equivalente a "el fuego ha cocido las lentejas", pero decir que ambas frases son equivalentes y que lo mismo da decir una que otra, me parece excesivo. Yo no habría dicho nunca "¡A comer! El fuego ha cocido ya las lentejas".

En las pasivas reflejas, aunque no se puede añadir un complemento agente al final, sí se puede mencionar indirectamente:

Se construyó un puente el mes pasado por el ayuntamiento.
Se construyó un puente el mes pasado. Lo hizo el ayuntamiento.
El puente fue construído el mes pasado por el ayuntamiento.
El ayuntamiento construyó un puente el mes pasado.

Todos los ejemplos de arriba son idénticos semánticamente. Sin embargo, en el ejemplo de las lentejas, los intentos de poner al fuego de agente activo producen frases casi cómicas:

Se han cocido las lentejas. Lo hizo el fuego. 
Las lentejas han sido cocidas por el fuego.  
El fuego ha cocido las lentejas. 

Al leer estas tres frases casi me imagino al fuego con dos ojos y una boca. Poniendo a una persona resulta aún peor, como dije antes:

Se han cocido las lentejas. Lo hizo mi madre. 

Este tipo de "se" describe procesos en los que, aunque haya una causa implícita externa que los provoque, su mención es irrelevante, y como dice Martín Zorraquino, el sujeto no solo no se especifica, sino que no resulta "especificable".

Es normal en las gramáticas referirse a este tipo de "se" como *medio*, y aunque semánticamente pueden estar muy próximos a los de pasiva refleja, se diferencian, entre otras cosas, porque el "se" comparte el paradigma de los pronombres átonos, y en las pasivas el "se" no es pronominal.

Ahora bien, cambiando un poco la frase se puede cambiar tanto el sentido del verbo como la construcción:

_Se han cocido las lentejas para que podamos comer algo. El cocinero lo hizo.
__El conicero ha cocido las lentejas para que podamos comer algo._

Aquí el verbo se interpretaría como "poner a cocer", y el agente -explícito o implícito- bien podría ser el cocinero. En este caso sí se trata de una pasiva refleja.


heidita said:


> Alguien secó la ropa al sol. (o sea: la puso a secar)
> 
> La ropa fue secada al sol . o Se secó la ropa al sol. Pasiva refleja.


Aquí quizá habría que considerar la frase con más cuidado. Si se dice:

_La ropa se secó al sol y no a la sombra, porque era el método más rápido. Juan fue el que lo hizo (poner la ropa al sol).
__Juan secó la ropa al sol y no a la sombra..._

Aquí hay una intencionalidad clara, y se está hablando de una persona que ha tomado una elección que tiene como consecuencia el secado de la ropa. La frase en activa es idéntica. Pero esta frase tiene un contexto que favorece la interpretación factiva del verbo, claro.

Sin embargo, en:

_No nos dimos cuenta del calor que hacía, y la ropa se secó al sol. ¡El sol lo hizo! 
El sol secó la ropa y no nos dimos cuenta del calor que hacía.__ 

_ Aquí ya no sería pasiva. ¿Quién, aparte del sol, ha secado la ropa? Nadie. Resumiendo: No es lo mismo que algo se seque y que alguien ponga algo a secar, y en cada caso se trata de un tipo de "se" distinto.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:


> Se han cocido las lentejas. Lo hizo mi madre.



Uno de los problemas es que una misma frase puede interpretarse de muchas maneras. En la práctica es lo mismo y viene a significar que las lentejas están cocidas ya, pero la puede mirar de distintas formas.

Tú lo estás interpretando casi como con un "se" accidental. Las lentejas se cuecen como podrían caerse o perderse... es algo que hacen por sí mismas, aunque alguien haya encendido el fuego antes.

Pero podría interpretarse como una oración impersonal, aunque el verbo esté en plural (o sea, lo que se suele entender como pasiva refleja, ¿no?), como si fueran a pasarte una factura diciendo todo lo que se ha hecho: se ha pintado la fachada, se han arreglado las ventanas y se han cocido las lentejas. Desde este punto de vista sí podría decir la frase que pones.

Lógicamente, cuando hablamos decimos la frase que mejor nos suena y Santas Pascuas. Pero cuando empezamos a analizar las funciones de cada elemento y queremos decidir qué es exactamente lo que estamos expresando... a veces no es tan fácil.

No obstante, estoy de acuerdo en que la interpretación que parece más lógica es la que tú das.


----------



## virgilio

señoras y señores,
                         Que yo sepa, hay un tipo de expresión proverbial española según la cual van recomendadas "al buen entendedor pocas palabras" No os parece que con este 'filo' las palabras están haciéndose algo numerosas?
  Os pido que me dejéis sugestionar - una vez más - un modo de cortar el nodo.
Aceptemos de una vez que el pronombre reflexivo "se" funciona como cualquier otro pronombre, con la pequeña distinción que de vez en cuando nos pide un poco de fantasía. 
Hay una canción italiana muy bella, cuya letra comienza:
"Con un po' di fantasia
quante cose puoi sognare!
Tutto quello que ti pare
può diventare realtà!

Uno podría fácilmente creer que el autor de esta canción tuviera delante el problema del  "se".
Servámonos de "un po' di fantasía". Si su interlocutor dice que "la ropa se seca" o "las lentejas se han cocido" o "aquí se habla español", al menos préstele la dignidad de creer lo que dice.
Intérprete el "se" así como lo es (reflexivo acusativo objeto de los verbos "secar", "cocer" y "hablar" respectivamente.)
A mí me pare que los de habla castellana hayan eredado una lengua muy bonita y muy rica del tesoro latino pero los gramáticos tratan siempre de hacer que sus palabras cambien su significado para acomodarse a una presumida falta de imaginación juvenil de los que las oyen o leen.

Un inglés que oyendo "The clothes dry themselves in front of the fire" no estuviera en condiciones de comprender su significado sin necesidad de explicaciones labirintinas de lo que el pronombre "themselves" fuera capaz de significar, tendría problemas mentales mucho más importantes de los puramente linguísticos.

Demos a una palabra un solo significado y atengamonos a él y asunto concluido!

La fantasía puede ser una cosa maravillosa!

Virgilio


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Yo no puedo profundizar en estos temas de gramática española, pero os diré que estos verbos también son problemáticos para los españoles. Al traducirlos al inglés los queremos traducir como pasiva por ese "se" que tienen, y decimos cosas que no son:
> 
> Yo todos estos "se" los tengo en mi mente como usos intransitivos del verbo:
> 
> Él se cansa.
> La ropa se seca.
> El agua se congela.
> Ella se acerca.
> 
> Esto es todo lo que puedo opinar desde mi punto de vista "pronominalmente" simple


 
En mi entender los verbos _cansarse, secarse, congelarse, acercarse_ son verbos pronominales (esencialmente intransitivos). Referente a estos verbos pronominales el pronombre átono (me, te, se, nos, os) no tiene ninguna función nominal (= no es un complemento directo o indirecto).

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## heidita

lazarus1907 said:


> Hay un problema en este razonamiento: "Se han cocido las lentejas" no es pasiva, y no equivale a "alguien ha cocido las lentejas", ya que las lentejas se cuecen solas,


 
¡¡Cómo se nota que no cocinas!! Las lentejas, estimado lazarus, nunca se cuecen solas. Siempre hay alguien que las pone a cocer. De las misma manera que la ropa nunca se seca sola. Siempre hay alguien que la pone a secar.


> En las pasivas reflejas, aunque no se puede añadir un complemento agente al final, sí se puede mencionar indirectamente:


 
En definitiva, no veo nada raro en la frase:

Se cocieron la lentejas. Las hizo mi madre. 

De hecho, es así como ocurre. ¿O es que se ponen las lentejas a hervir por obra de algún ente divino?



> Se han cocido las lentejas. Lo hizo mi madre.





> Pero esta frase tiene un contexto que favorece la interpretación factiva del verbo, claro.


 
Como no tenemos contexto en la frase en cuestión, la interpetación es libre.



Jellby said:


> Uno de los problemas es que una misma frase puede interpretarse de muchas maneras. En la práctica es lo mismo y viene a significar que las lentejas están cocidas ya, pero la puede mirar de distintas formas.
> 
> Tú lo estás interpretando casi como con un "se" accidental. Las lentejas se cuecen *como podrían caerse o perderse*... es algo que hacen por sí mismas, aunque alguien haya encendido el fuego antes.


 
Jellby lo ha dicho : las lentejas, para seguir con el ejemplo, no se pueden cocer nunca solas. O sea, no se cuecen "accidentalmente". Siempre hace falta un agente exterior.



> Pero podría interpretarse como una oración impersonal, aunque el verbo esté en plural (o sea, lo que se suele entender como pasiva refleja, ¿no?),


 
Lo dicho.




virgilio said:


> señoras y señores,
> Que yo sepa, hay un tipo de expresión proverbial española según la cual van recomendadas "al buen entendedor pocas palabras" No os parece que con este 'filo' las palabras están haciéndose algo numerosas?


 
Virgilio, no sé si te has dado cuenta que tu mensaje es el más largo de todos. 

Además , lo siento, no deshaces el entuerto. No creo que a la gramática le _haga falta un poco de fantasía_. 


> Os pido que me dejéis sugestionar sugerir??- una vez más - ??? un modo de cortar el nodo???.


 
¿Mande?





> Aceptemos de una vez que el pronombre reflexivo "se" funciona como cualquier otro pronombre, con la pequeña distinción que de vez en cuando nos pide un poco de fantasía.


 
Se en español no siempre es pronombre reflexivo. Pero eso ya ha quedado claro, ¿o no?


> "Con un po' di fantasia
> quante cose puoi sognare!
> Tutto quello que ti pare
> può diventare realtà!
> 
> Uno podría fácilmente creer que el autor de esta canción tuviera delante el problema del "se".


 
No entiendo tu razonamiento, virgilio.



> "la ropa se seca" o "las lentejas se han cocido" o "aquí se habla español", al menos préstele la dignidad de creer lo que dice.
> Intérprete el "se" así como lo que es (reflexivo acusativo objeto de los verbos "secar", "cocer" y "hablar" respectivamente.)


 


La primera noticia que tengo es que "se haba español" es reflexivo.


> Un inglés que oyendo "The clothes dry themselves in front of the fire" no estuviera en condiciones de comprender su significado sin necesidad de explicaciones labirintinas de lo que el pronombre "themselves" fuera capaz de significar, tendría problemas mentales mucho más importantes de los puramente linguísticos.


 
I believe, if you said this to an English person, he really _would_ have a problem interpreting this. No clothes "dry themselves". And no lentils _cook themselves_. 

So: se habla español would then be: Y_ou speak yourself Spanish_?


> La fantasía puede ser una cosa maravillosa!
> 
> Virgilio


 
Virgilio, ¡la tuya me tiene maravillada!


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> ¡¡Cómo se nota que no cocinas!! Las lentejas, estimado lazarus, nunca se cuecen solas. Siempre hay alguien que las pone a cocer. De las misma manera que la ropa nunca se seca sola. Siempre hay alguien que la pone a secar.
> 
> 
> En definitiva, no veo nada raro en la frase:
> 
> Se cocieron la lentejas. Las hizo mi madre.
> 
> De hecho, es así como ocurre. ¿O es que se ponen las lentejas a hervir por obra de algún ente divino?
> Como no tenemos contexto en la frase en cuestión, la interpetación es libre.
> Jellby lo ha dicho : las lentejas, para seguir con el ejemplo, no se pueden cocer nunca solas. O sea, no se cuecen "accidentalmente". Siempre hace falta un agente exterior.


 
Excelente tu exposición, Heidita, quisiera añadir lo siguiente:

1- Los usos de 'se' en pasivas, impersonales y medias es algo complicado diferenciarlas a veces, se ha dividido este interesante tema en ' oraciones medias en 'SE' y 'otras oraciones oraciones medias'.
2- Oraciones medias en 'se'
a.- Medias-pasivas : Se lavan bien estas camisas.
b.- Medias-impersonales: Se les asusta a estos niños fácilmente.
3- Otras oraciones medias :
a.- Incoativas : Se quemó el bosque ( proceso)
b.- Reflexivas : Los niños se lavan ( reflexiva= agente y paciente).
c.- Pseudo reflexivas : Juan se desmayó ( sujeto paciente).

1a. Se quemó el bosque ( incoativa)= proceso el agente es irrelevante mencionarlo.
2a. En épocas de sequía, los bosques se queman fácilmente (media)= describe un 'estado' para el que se necesita la intervención de una causa o agente, pero su intervención es mínima ya que es la 'sequedad' propiedad inherente del bosque lo que favorece la acción de la causa o agente.
3a.- Se quemó el bosque para acabar con la plaga de orugas. (se pasiva) implican la intervención de una actividad como agente.
4a.- En los tiempos de la Inquisición se quemaba a los herejes ( se impersonal)= implican un agente con intencionalidad.

Se cocieron las habas =  Se incoativa=  un proceso, agente irrelevante.
Se cocieron las habas fácilmente = se media.
la partcipación del agente es irrelevante en la primera; en la media se señala una causa, un agente pero su intervención es mínima ya que son las condiciones de las habas las que facilitan la acción del fuego para cocinarlas ( puestas por un agente = ponerlas y una causa el fuego.

Ivy29


----------



## virgilio

Ivy29,
        No dudo de que lo que Ud dice es verdad pero desde hace algún tiempo vengo preguntándome a qué sirven todas esas categorías. Cree Ud realmente que un estudiante del castellano llegue más rápidamente a comprender los que se llaman ahora verbos 'pronominales' a través de un tal 'maratonas' de memoria?
 Lo pregunto porque lo encuentro casi increíble que así sea.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## lazarus1907

heidita said:


> ¡¡Cómo se nota que no cocinas!! Las lentejas, estimado lazarus, nunca se cuecen solas. Siempre hay alguien que las pone a cocer. De las misma manera que la ropa nunca se seca sola. Siempre hay alguien que la pone a secar.


¡Cómo se nota que te gusta meter cizaña! No solo cocino, sino que he trabajado como cocinero durante años; ¡y seguro que tú lo sabes! 

En cuanto a lo de "accidental", me gustaría decir que es una clasificación de índole práctica, pero no académica: No vamos a echar a perder una amistad tan entrañable por unas lentejas, pero hay otros casos en los que la diferencia es más clara:

_Vamos a tender la ropa. En media hora se seca sin problema._

Aquí todavía queda el argumento de que el viento es el agente, pero el contraejemplo es que casi nadie diría "El viento secará la ropa sin problema".

En Casi en todos estos casos estamos hablando de verbos que normalmente son transitivos, pero que se intransitivizan con el "se" sin que haya un agente explícito o necesario. Otros ejemplos más extremos:

Yo hundo el barco (poniéndo una bomba o varias)
El barco se hunde (nadie sabe por qué)

En este último ejemplo, nadie implica que el hundimiento del barco se deba a unas causas concretas; tan solo se enuncia el hecho. En otros idiomas basta con omitir el complemento directo para que se sobreentienda que el sujeto es el afectado por la acción verbal, y que no hay un agente (ej. The boat sunk).


----------



## Ivy29

virgilio said:


> Ivy29,
> No dudo de que lo que Ud dice es verdad pero desde hace algún tiempo vengo preguntándome a qué sirven todas esas categorías. Cree Ud realmente que un estudiante del castellano llegue más rápidamente a comprender los que se llaman ahora verbos 'pronominales' a través de un tal 'maratonas' de memoria?
> Lo pregunto porque lo encuentro casi increíble que así sea.
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
Todo lo que de explicaciones, y que por lo menos determine lo complejo de algunos temas, es maravilloso para el que busca las razones de ciertas cosas que se afirman,  aumentando el saber de ese mundo maravilloso de un idioma tan rico como el castellano. Saber las causas y efectos de la verdad relativa es muy provechoso para entender mejor la gramática, la sintaxis y la semántica de un idioma.

Ivy29


----------



## virgilio

Ivy29
        Re:"Todo lo que de explicaciones, y que por lo menos determine lo complejo de algunos temas, es maravilloso para el que busca las razones de ciertas cosas que se afirman, aumentando el saber de ese mundo maravilloso de un idioma tan rico como el castellano. Saber las causas y efectos de la verdad relativa es muy provechoso para entender mejor la gramática, la sintaxis y la semántica de un idioma."

OK pero hay que cuidar que durante las investigaciones - por interesantes que sean - no te pierdas en las abstracciones labirintinas.
En inglés hay una expresión que nos aconseja:"Call a spade a spade!" Me parece que a menudo los gramáticos sientan la tentación de llamarla "an instrument of agricultural technology designed primarily for terrestrial subversion with adaptational potentialities for other sundry definable purposes".
A qué sirve hacer que una cosa bastante sencilla parezca tan complicada?

Let's call a spade a spade.  Syntax - and its half-brother symbolic logic - are really not so complicated.

Best wishes,
Virgilio


----------



## heidita

virgilio said:


> Ivy29
> Re:"Todo lo que de explicaciones, y que por lo menos determine lo complejo de algunos temas, es maravilloso para el que busca las razones de ciertas cosas que se afirman, aumentando el saber de ese mundo maravilloso de un idioma tan rico como el castellano. Saber las causas y efectos de la verdad relativa es muy provechoso para entender mejor la gramática, la sintaxis y la semántica de un idioma."


 
Lo que Ivy afirmas es cierto, sin embargo hay que reconocer que todos, (¿¿verdad Ivy??) nos perdemos a veces entre la teoría.



> OK pero hay que cuidar que durante las investigaciones - por interesantes que sean - no te pierdas en las abstracciones laberínticas.
> En inglés hay una expresión que nos aconseja:"Call a spade a spade!"en español: llamar las cosas por su nombre. Me parece que a menudo los gramáticos sienten la tentación de llamarla ...
> ¿Para qué sirve hacer que una cosa bastante sencilla parezca tan complicada?
> 
> Virgilio


 
Virgilio, llamar las cosas por su nombre es la cuestión. _Se_, al parecer desconoces su múltiples funicones, tiene varias definiciones. No solo es reflexivo, como afirmas en un mensaje anterior. Es de hecho incluso para doctos en el tema (mira los post de Jellby , Pitt, Ivy etc.) difícil ponerse de acuerdo. Las funciones de "se" en la frase es una cosa realmente complicada.
Es importante que un alumno de español sepa esto.


----------



## Outsider

Es verdad. El "se" de las lenguas románicas es como una navaja suiza. La idea de reflexivo no es sufiente para explicarlo.


----------



## Fcardelle

Hola. Después de leer este hilo, he llegado a la siguiente conclusión.

La frase "La ropa se seca al sol" podría analizarse de dos formas, según el contexto.

1.En mi pueblo, la ropa se seca al sol
Indicaría que la gente de mi pueblo tiene la costumbre de secar la ropa al sol. Sería pasiva refleja y equivalente a 
En mi pueblo, los pisos se alquilan caros

2.¿Está mi ropa en el armario? -No, la ropa se seca al sol.
Aquí la ropa sería sujeto y secarse verbo pronominal. Se, sin función nominal. Sería equivalente a
Después de bañarme en la playa, yo me seco al sol.

¿Estáis de acuerdo?


----------



## Jellby

Fcardelle said:


> 1.En mi pueblo, la ropa se seca al sol
> Indicaría que la gente de mi pueblo tiene la costumbre de secar la ropa al sol. Sería pasiva refleja y equivalente a
> En mi pueblo, los pisos se alquilan caros
> 
> 2.¿Está mi ropa en el armario? -No, la ropa se seca al sol.
> Aquí la ropa sería sujeto y secarse verbo pronominal. Se, sin función nominal. Sería equivalente a
> Después de bañarme en la playa, yo me seco al sol.



Creo que sí, y lo mismo con las lentejas:

1. En mi pueblo las lentejas se cuecen sin sal.
La gente de mi pueblo cuece las lentejas sin sal -> pasiva refleja

2. Si sigues la receta, las lentejas se cuecen en media hora.
Las lentejas estarán cocidas en media hora -> pronominal

Pero a veces sigue dependiendo de la interpretación:

1. En mi pueblo la ropa se seca al sol
(porque es la costumbre de la gente) -> pasiva refleja

2. En mi pueblo la ropa se seca al sol
(porque hace sol, no como en otros pueblos) -> pronominal

¿no?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Tranquila, una vez leído mi mensaje, yo tampoco lo sigo XD. Voy a pensar mejor lo que quiero decir, y luego lo digo.


Lo que quería decir, sencillamente, es que me parece que "la ropa se seca" es realmente parecida a "el barco se hunde", en las que parece no importar o desconocerse la causa del hundimiento o el secado (voz media). Hundirse y secarse están usadas ahí en sus acepciones pronominales. Pero claro, en realidad, la del ejemplo es:

La ropa se seca *al sol*.

Este complemento circunstancial de modo "al sol" explicita la causa del secado, y casi convierte al sol en agente. Lo mismo ocurriría en la de mi ejemplo si la transformo en: "El barco se hunde *a cañonazos*". 

La diferencias aquí entre pasivas reflejas (tr., por tanto), y pronominales (voz media intr.) es bastante sutil. heidita, Jellby, lazarus e Ivy me han aclarado las ideas, y no creo poder aportar nada más aparte de lo que ya han dicho ellos...

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## virgilio

outsider,
           Re "La idea de reflexivo no es sufiente para explicarlo" Para mí sí que lo es. Será que soy persona de mentalidad limitada, lo confieso.

Thanks anyway.
Virgilio


----------



## Ivy29

Fcardelle said:


> Hola. Después de leer este hilo, he llegado a la siguiente conclusión.
> 
> La frase "La ropa se seca al sol" podría analizarse de dos formas, según el contexto.
> 
> 1.En mi pueblo, la ropa se seca al sol
> Indicaría que la gente de mi pueblo tiene la costumbre de secar la ropa al sol. Sería pasiva refleja y equivalente a
> En mi pueblo, los pisos se alquilan caros
> 
> 2.¿Está mi ropa en el armario? -No, la ropa se seca al sol.
> Aquí la ropa sería sujeto y secarse verbo pronominal. Se, sin función nominal. Sería equivalente a
> Después de bañarme en la playa, yo me seco al sol.
> 
> ¿Estáis de acuerdo?


 
Yo diría que es una 'media-pasiva'.

Ivy29


----------



## Outsider

Mediopassive voice
Impersonal passive voice
Unaccusative verb

All of these can be represented with a _se_ in Spanish. If these big words are good enough for English, German, Latin, etc., then I don't see why Spanish isn't good enough for them.


----------



## heidita

virgilio said:


> ,
> Re "La idea de reflexivo no es suficiente para explicarlo" Para mí sí que lo es. Será que soy persona de mentalidad limitada, lo confieso.
> Virgilio


 
Virgilio , permíteme que insista, no es cuestión de mentalidades, es gramática, pura y dura. Es como si dijeras: yo tengo la mentalidad limitada y no acepto que en aléman haya tres géneros. Eso no demuestra que tengas una mentalidad determinada, eso demuestra simplemente que no sabes alemán.


----------



## virgilio

Heidita,
"eso demuestra simplemente que no sabes alemán." Shouldn't that be "conoces alemán" or am I showing my limited mentality again?

Virgilio


----------



## heidita

virgilio said:


> Heidita,
> "eso demuestra simplemente que no sabes alemán." Shouldn't that be "conoces alemán" or am I showing my limited mentality again?
> 
> Virgilio


 
You are, virgilio.


----------



## virgilio

Heidita,
          There you are, you see! So it *is*, after all, a matter of mentality! I knew it was!

Virgilio


----------



## Peruvian Friend

Jellby said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, salvo que "levantarse" también es reflexivo, ya que también pueden "levantarle temprano" o él puede levantar temprano a otros. "Quejarse" o "llamarse" sí serían puramente pronominales.


 
Me parece que quejarse sí es pronominal. Dudaría respecto a "llamarse". Tendría que analizarlo. Sin embargo, "levantarse" no es pronominal tal como tus ejemplos lo muestran. Ver mi siguiente "post".



virgilio said:


> Pitt,
> Ma esto quiere decir que no exista ningún verbo "levantar" sin el pronombre reflexivo, verdad?
> No se podría, por ejemplo. decir que un viento "levantara" hojas de la tierra?


 
Sí se puede usar sin el reflexivo. Sí se puede decir que el viento levanta hojas de la tierra.



choaddy said:


> Virgilio,
> Que interesante toda esta charla, especialmente cuando sé mas gramática inglesa que de mi propio idioma. Con respecto a tu duda del verbo levantar, sí podemos decir en español "el viento levanta las hojas..." pero no es el mismo verbo del español " Me levanto a la mañana...", es como el inglés wake o get up y lift o raise o algún otro.


 
"Levantar" en "levanta las hojas" y "levantar" en "me levanto a la mañana" implican un movimiento hacia arriba, independientemente de que sea de la cama, del piso o de cualquier otro lugar. El complemento directo del primero es "las hojas". El complemento del segundo está dado por el "me" (primera persona). Téngase en cuenta que una persona se puede despertar sin levantarse y se puede levantar sin despertarse.



virgilio said:


> choaddy,
> Gracias por tu respuesta. Pero no te parece posible atribuir al verbo "levantar" la posibilidad - ya atribuida a muchísimos otros verbos - de actuar reflexivamente?
> ...


 
Es totalmente posible.



virgilio said:


> choaddy,
> ....
> No te parece supérfluo categorizar "levantarse" separado de "levantar"?


 
Me parece que sí.



Pitt said:


> Pienso que en inglés esta transformación es posible: I get up early > I get up myself early. Pero que yo sepa en español esta transformación no es posible: Me levanto temprano > *Me levanto a mí mismo temprano.


 
Dicha construcción no sería incorrecta. Ver mi siguiente "post".



Pitt said:


> Pienso que en inglés esta transformación es posible: ...
> En este contexto es muy interesante este enlace sobre los valores gramaticales de SE:
> 
> ...
> 
> Según este enlace _levantar _es transitivo (= con CD) y _levantarse_ es intransitivo (= no tiene CD). Ejemplos:
> 
> Pepe levanta la maleta (transitivo)
> Pepe SE levanta pronto (intransitivo) = SE es morfema de intranstivización.
> 
> En otras palabras: SE es un componente del verbo pronominal levantarse sin ninguna función nominal (no es CD).


 
En dicho ejemplo, no veo al "se" como "morfema de intransitivización". Lo veo como acusativo de tercera persona.



virgilio said:


> Pitt,
> ...
> Además, mi equivoco o quieres decir que los pronombres reflexivos acusativos (me parece que hoy día se los llame "complementos directos", pero no estoy seguro) no puedan ser en realidad objetos del verbo "levantar"? Si no, por qué no? Y si lo son, sigue el verbo "levantar" essendo transitivo.
> e.g.
> La madre levanta a los hijos a las ocho. ("hijos" acusativo - objeto del verbo - _ergo_ verbo transitivo.
> 
> El hijo de María se levanta a las ocho. ("se" acusativo - objeto del verbo - _ergo_ verbo transitivo.


 
El verbo levantar sigue siendo transitivo. Ver mi siguiente "post".


----------



## Peruvian Friend

Respecto al verbo levantar, podemos decir:
“Levantar algo (de algo)”,
“Levantar a alguien (de algo)”

Por ejemplo:
1) “A las 8, María levantó a sus hijos de la cama”
2) “María se levanta de la cama a las nueve”
3) “María te levantó a las ocho”
4) “Después de tu caída, María te levantó del piso.”
5) “Inmediatamente después de su caída, María se levantó (del piso).
6) “María levantó el libro de la cama”
7) “El juguete cayó al piso y María lo levantó.”
8) “María, levántame mañana a las nueve”

Yo veo que en todos estos casos, el verbo “levantar” es _transitivo_. El uso de “se” no cambia el carácter transitivo del verbo “levantar” ni lo convierte en _pronominal_. Si “levantarse” fuera pronominal, debería construirse en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono concordante con el sujeto y sin función sintáctica oracional alguna (DRAE, vigésimo segunda edición).

Contrástese “levantarse” con “arrepentirse”. Se puede decir:
· “él se levantó”, en el cual el sujeto está en tercera persona y “se” es acusativo de la misma persona; y
· “él te levantó”, en el cual el sujeto está en tercera persona pero “te” es acusativo de segunda persona.

Por otro lado, se puede decir también “tú te arrepentiste” o “él se arrepintió” pues en dichas oraciones, el sujeto y el acusativo son de la misma persona; pero no se dice “él te arrepintió” pues la persona del sujeto es distinta de la persona del pronombre “te”.

Levantarse puede ser una acción:
(i) que se inicie cuando uno está en la cama y que conlleve a dejarla (como en el ejemplo 2), o
(ii) que se inicie cuando uno está en cualquier otro lugar o situación (como en el ejemplo 4).

Yo no consideraría que “levantarse” es intransitivo en el caso (ii). De manera análoga, tampoco lo consideraría intransitivo en el caso (i).

En cuanto a si "María se levanta a sí misma a las ocho” suena mal, tal vez suene poco familiar. Yo no diría dicha expresión. Sin embargo, el hecho de que no suene bonito no implica su incorrección. Yo no lo encuentro incorrecto. Es más, su uso podría ser apropiado en algunas situaciones. Como ejemplos presento los siguientes diálogos:

*Primer diálogo*
A: Duerme ya que mañana te voy a levantar temprano.
B: Si a alguien quieres levantar, levántate a ti mismo pero a mí me dejas dormir hasta tarde.

*Segundo diálogo*
A: Ayer me levanté temprano.
B: No te entendí bien. ¿A quién levantaste temprano?
A: A mí mismo, pues. Recuerda que estos días estoy viviendo solo. ¿A quién más voy a levantar?
B: Ah, pensé que decías que a Fer lo levantaste temprano, pero ya me acordé que Fernanda está de viaje.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Saludos Peruvian Friend:

Levantarse con el sentido de:* 

levantar
32.     * *prnl.* Dicho de un enfermo o de una persona que está acostada: Dejar la cama. [DRAE]

Es pronominal, pues adquiere significado diferenciador propio.

En cualquier otro caso el _se_ de _levantarse_ es intransitivador con sujeto voluntario.

_SE_ INTRANSITIVADOR CON SUJETO VOLUNTARIO

 Parece un   _se_ reflexivo, pero no es así, pues presenta importantes diferencias:

1.a. El _   se_ reflexivo se vincula a una acción que el sujeto realiza sobre sí mismo,    una acción que el sujeto lleva a cabo y que recae sobre él. Por ejemplo, me    ducho

1.b. El _   se_ intransitivador se vincula a una acción que el sujeto no realiza sobre    sí mismo (y por ello no admite la construcción  "a    sí mismo")    Por ejemplo: _Se mueve con rapidez_

2.a. El _   se _reflexivo puede aparecer con objeto directo (_Me    peino el pelo_) 

2.b. El _   se_ intransitivador no permite la aparición del objeto directo (_Nos    arriesgamos y ganamos)_.

Otros    ejemplos de _se_ intransitivador con sujeto voluntario: _Trasladarse,    mudarse, enfrentarse, sentarse, *levantarse*, acostarse..._

LIDIA    LOZANO GONZÁLEZ 
Universidad de Princeton, 
Nueva Jersey Instituto    Cervantes de Nueva York.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Aquí otro enlace sobre el verbo intransitivo _levantarse _(punto 2.4)

http://www.cyara.net/edu/articulos/lyl/se.htm

Que yo sepa el autor de este enlace es el profesor Gómez Torrego. 

2.4 Con verbos transitivos que al construirse con SE se hacen intransitivos:

Pepe levanta la maleta (transitivo)
Pepe SE levanta pronto (intransitivo) = SE es morfema de intransitivización.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## virgilio

Peruvian Friend,
                     Congratulations! You have said what I have been trying to say about the verb "levantar" but you have said it more eloquently. You are right, of course.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> Peruvian Friend,
> Congratulations! You have said what I have been trying to say about the verb "levantar" but you have said it more eloquently. You are right, of course.


I think he is not. These dialogs are rather forced and sound unnatural. In fact, they are not well-formed.


Peruvian Friend said:


> *Primer diálogo*
> A: Duerme ya que mañana te voy a levantar temprano.
> B: Si a alguien quieres levantar, levántate a ti mismo *tú* *[mismo]* pero a mí me dejas dormir hasta tarde.
> 
> *Segundo diálogo*
> A: Ayer me levanté temprano.
> B: No te entendí bien. ¿A quién levantaste temprano?
> A: A mí mismo *[A nadie,] Me levanté yo [mismo]*, pues. Recuerda que estos días estoy viviendo solo. ¿A quién más [que a mí] voy a levantar?
> B: Ah, pensé que decías que a Fer lo levantaste temprano, pero ya me acordé que Fernanda está de viaje.


Regards.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Aquí otro enlace sobre el verbo intransitivo _levantarse _(punto 2.4)
> 
> http://www.cyara.net/edu/articulos/lyl/se.htm
> 
> Que yo sepa el autor de este enlace es el profesor Gómez Torrego.
> 
> 2.4 Con verbos transitivos que al construirse con SE se hacen intransitivos:
> 
> Pepe levanta la maleta (transitivo)
> Pepe SE levanta pronto (intransitivo) = SE es morfema de intransitivización.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Bien Pitt, la intuición no nos falló. Técnicamente, este _se_ es morfema de intransitivización o (intrasitivador), y pueden tener sujeto voluntario o ¡nvoluntario.


----------



## lazarus1907

Peruvian Friend said:


> Sin embargo, "levantarse" no es pronominal tal como tus ejemplos lo muestran. Ver mi siguiente "post".
> 
> Sí se puede usar sin el reflexivo. Sí se puede decir que el viento levanta hojas de la tierra.
> 
> "Levantar" en "levanta las hojas" y "levantar" en "me levanto a la mañana" implican un movimiento hacia arriba, independientemente de que sea de la cama, del piso o de cualquier otro lugar. El complemento directo del primero es "las hojas". El complemento del segundo está dado por el "me" (primera persona). Téngase en cuenta que una persona se puede despertar sin levantarse y se puede levantar sin despertarse.


Vamos a ver. ¿Qué es un verbo pronominal para ti? Veamos la definción de la RAE:

*verbo pronominal.** 1.     * m._ Gram._ El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos *verbos* son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas; p. ej., _caer_ o _morir._

*levantarse
**32.     * prnl. Dicho de un enfermo o de una persona que está acostada: Dejar la cama. 

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_ El verbo "levantarse", que aparece en el diccionario como *pronominal* (aunque tú hayas demostrado de manera tan concluyente que no lo es), se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto, y carece de función nominal. Si alguien aún piensa que el "se" es un complemento directo, que me explique qué demonios falla en la oración al pasarla a pasiva:_Yo soy levantado por mi mismo_​Por mí mismo, es decir, me ayudé a incorporarme y me di las gracias a continuación. Falla, porque NO es un complemento directo, sino un componente verbal. Pero si alguien aún no está convencido, otro ejemplo aún peor:_Virgilio se levanta por las mañanas =? Virgilio levanta a virgilio por las mañanas_​Recapitulemos: pronombre que concuerda y sin función gramatical. Es un pronominal.

 Pronombre reflexivo sin función nominal (desfuncionalizado) : componente o morfema de un verbo pronominal: 3.1. Con verbos transitivos intransitivados con SE: _Juan *se levantó* de la mesa_. - Gómez Torrego

Construcciones intrínsecamente reflexivas o con verbos inherentemente reflexivos (o '*pronominales*'):[...] Análisis similar cabe proponer para los verbos con pareja transitiva que requieren, al menos en uno de sus sentidos, un sujeto agente, entre ellos bajarse, *levantarse*,... Gramática descriptiva de la RAE
 
Sé que algunos, como *Virgilio*, tienen su propia gramática, pero me parece que en este hilo estamos discutiendo usando los términos gramaticales tal y como se usan en general en las gramáticas, es decir, para que todos nos entendamos. Si alguien quiere crear su propia gramática -cosa que me parece muy loable-, quizá debería, o bien inventarse sus propios términos para que no haya confusión a la hora de explicar las cosas, o advertir a los demás de que está usando las mismas palabras de un modo totalmente disitinto al convencional.


virgilio said:


> Peruvian Friend,
> Congratulations! You have said what I have been trying to say about the verb "levantar" but you have said it more eloquently. You are right, of course.


Tiene razón al decir que "levantarse" no es pronominal _virgiliano_, ¡claro! Pero sí es pronomina, tal y como se explica en los libros. Llamémoslo pronominal _r__ealacademiano_, si lo prefieres.


----------



## lazarus1907

Peruvian Friend said:


> *Segundo diálogo*
> A: Ayer me levanté temprano.
> B: No te entendí bien. ¿A quién levantaste temprano?
> A: A mí mismo, pues. Recuerda que estos días estoy viviendo solo. ¿A quién más voy a levantar?


¿Te costó trabajo levantarte a ti mismo? ¿O te resististe un poco mientras te esforzabas por hacerlo?

Otro diálogo:

 A: Ayer me desperté temprano.
B: No te entendí bien. ¿A quién despertaste temprano?
A: A mí mismo, pues recuerda que estoy viviendo solo. 
B: ¿Y te costó trabajo?
A: ¡Bastante! Estuve dándome gritos, e incluso tirándome agua a la cara, pero me puse testarudo y me dije que no quería despertarme, así que tuve que seguir insistiendo hasta que me desperté. Luego me enfadé conmigo mismo, claro.


----------



## Fcardelle

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _SE_ INTRANSITIVADOR CON SUJETO VOLUNTARIO
> 
> Parece un   _se_ reflexivo, pero no es así, pues presenta importantes diferencias:
> 
> 1.a. El _   se_ reflexivo se vincula a una acción que el sujeto realiza sobre sí mismo,    una acción que el sujeto lleva a cabo y que recae sobre él. Por ejemplo, me    ducho
> 
> 1.b. El _   se_ intransitivador se vincula a una acción que el sujeto no realiza sobre    sí mismo (y por ello no admite la construcción  "a    sí mismo")    Por ejemplo: _Se mueve con rapidez_
> 
> 2.a. El _   se _reflexivo puede aparecer con objeto directo (_Me    peino el pelo_)
> 
> 2.b. El _   se_ intransitivador no permite la aparición del objeto directo (_Nos    arriesgamos y ganamos)_.
> 
> Otros    ejemplos de _se_ intransitivador con sujeto voluntario: _Trasladarse,    mudarse, enfrentarse, sentarse, *levantarse*, acostarse..._
> Pedro.



Yo tamibién "intuía" que levantarse es pronominal, pero ahora estoy dudando.

Según esos criterios, ducharse podría ser reflexivo (criterio 1) o pronominal (criterio 2), ya que no acepta CD.
Por otra parte, levantarse podría también ser reflexivo según el primer criterio.

No creo que la diferencia entre levantarte tú y que te levante otro (en el sentido de "despertar y empezar el día") sea cualitativamente diferente de la diferencia entre lavarte la cara y que te la lave otro. Veamos el ejemplo de Lazarus...



> A: Ayer me desperté temprano.
> B: No te entendí bien. ¿A quién despertaste temprano?
> A: A mí mismo, pues recuerda que estoy viviendo solo.
> B: ¿Y te costó trabajo?
> A: ¡Bastante! Estuve dándome gritos, e incluso tirándome agua a la cara, pero me puse testarudo y me dije que no quería despertarme, así que tuve que seguir insistiendo hasta que me desperté. Luego me enfadé conmigo mismo, claro.



Quedaría igualmente absurdo decir

 A: Ayer me lavé la cara.
 B: No te entendí bien. ¿A quién lavaste la cara?
 A: A mí mismo, pues recuerda que estoy viviendo solo. 
 B: ¿Y te costó trabajo?
 A: ¡Bastante! Estuve dándome gritos, e incluso persiguiéndome por el cuarto de baño, pues era una mañana fría y no había agua caliente, así que tuve que seguir insistiendo hasta que me convencí. Luego me enfadé conmigo mismo, claro.

Si estuviera en un examen, pondría "levantarse" como pronominal, por supuesto. Pero cada me inclino más hacia la opinión de Virgilio de que no hay diferencia esencial entre levantarse y lavarse.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Fcardelle said:


> Yo tamibién "intuía" que levantarse es pronominal, pero ahora estoy dudando.
> 
> Según esos criterios, ducharse podría ser reflexivo (criterio 1) o pronominal (criterio 2), ya que no acepta CD.


Juan se ducha. se=CD.


Fcardelle said:


> Por otra parte, levantarse podría también ser reflexivo según el primer criterio.


_Se _en: _Juan se levanta de la mesa_, es un pronombre de carácter  reflexivo sin función nominal (desfuncionalizado). Actúa como el componente o morfema del verbo levantarse (pronominal), que era transitivo y se ha intransitivado. 


Fcardelle said:


> Quedaría igualmente absurdo decir
> 
> A: Ayer me lavé la cara.
> B: No te entendí bien. ¿A quién lavaste la cara?
> A: [Me lavé] A mí mismo, pues recuerda que estoy viviendo solo.
> B: ¿Y te costó trabajo?
> A: ¡Bastante! Estuve dándome gritos, e incluso persiguiéndome por el cuarto de baño, pues era una mañana fría y no había agua caliente, así que tuve que seguir insistiendo hasta que me convencí. Luego me enfadé conmigo mismo, claro.


Me lavo la cara. Me = CI. Cara = CD.
Me lavo. Me = CD.

Has confundido en tu diálogo el CD y el CI, por eso no sonaba bien.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## lazarus1907

Fcardelle said:


> Según esos criterios, ducharse podría ser reflexivo (criterio 1) o pronominal (criterio 2), ya que no acepta CD.


Claro que sí: el complemento directo es "se", y acepta el refuerzo reduplicado "a mí mismo", aunque no se use normalmente.


Fcardelle said:


> Por otra parte, levantarse podría también ser reflexivo según el primer criterio.


¿Tú vas por ahí diciendo "Me levanto de la mesa a mí mismo"?


Fcardelle said:


> No creo que la diferencia entre levantarte tú y que te levante otro (en el sentido de "despertar y empezar el día") sea cualitativamente diferente de la diferencia entre lavarte la cara y que te la lave otro.


Si por diferencia te refieres a que, en cualquier caso, el resultado es que alguien pasa a una posición más vertical o elevada, no la hay, pero sintácticamente sí. ¿Por qué te crees que en inglés sí dicen "I washed/cleaned myself", pero no dicen "I raised myself" ni nada por el estilo? Porque ellos intransitivizan verbos omitiendo sencillamente los complementos directos, y no sotros lo hacemos normalmente pronominalizándolos.


Fcardelle said:


> A: Ayer me lavé la cara.
> B: No te entendí bien. ¿A quién lavaste la cara?
> A: A mí mismo, pues recuerda que estoy viviendo solo.
> B: ¿Y te costó trabajo?
> A: ¡Bastante! Estuve dándome gritos, e incluso persiguiéndome por el cuarto de baño, pues era una mañana fría y no había agua caliente, así que tuve que seguir insistiendo hasta que me convencí. Luego me enfadé conmigo mismo, claro.


"Me lavé la cara a mí mismo" es una frase aceptable, ya que estás usando tus manos y brazos para limpiar tu cuerpo, igual que podrías habérselo hecho a otra persona. Levantarse, como transitivo, solo puede usarse si te colocas en un ascensor manual y te elevas usando una cuerda y una polea. Así sí te estás levantando a ti mismo del suelo.


Fcardelle said:


> Si estuviera en un examen, pondría "levantarse" como pronominal, por supuesto. Pero cada me inclino más hacia la opinión de Virgilio de que no hay diferencia esencial entre levantarse y lavarse.


Te recomendaría que lo hicieras en un examen.


----------



## mhp

He encontrado ésta: El inspector Sánchez es uno de esos tipos que al entrar en las discotecas tiende a levantarse la solapa de la americana en una especie de acto reflejo.

¿Es levantarse reflexivo en esta oración?


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> He encontrado eso: El inspector Sánchez es uno de esos tipos que al entrar en las discotecas tiende a levantarse la solapa de la americana en una especie de acto reflejo.
> 
> ¿Es levantarse reflexivo en esta oración?


Sí: complemento indirecto. Está usando sus propias manos para levantar algo en su cuerpo.


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> He encontrado ésta: El inspector Sánchez es uno de esos tipos que al entrar en las discotecas tiende a levantarse la solapa de la americana en una especie de acto reflejo.
> 
> ¿Es levantarse reflexivo en esta oración?


 
Yo diría el pronombre reflexivo 'se' sin 'función nominal' (desfuncionalizado), componente o morfema  de un verbo pronominal, con verbos transitivos como este caso el 'se' lo intransitiviza.  

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> "Me lavé la cara a mí mismo" es una frase aceptable, ya que estás usando tus manos y brazos para limpiar tu cuerpo, igual que podrías habérselo hecho a otra persona.


Sí, la verdad es que tienes razón. Aunque en este caso preferiría: Me lavé yo mismo la cara.


----------



## Dudu678

Ivy29 said:


> Yo diría el pronombre reflexivo 'se' sin 'función nominal' (desfuncionalizado), componente o morfema  de un verbo pronominal, con verbos transitivos como este caso el 'se' lo intransitiviza.


Si te sirve de consuelo, no he entendido nada.

Yo creo que _se_ sí tiene función sintáctica, que es un complemento indirecto, un pronombre, y por tanto tiene "función nominal", según tu terminología.


----------



## Fcardelle

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Juan se ducha. se=CD.


No creo que sea ese el sentido del criterio. Cuando dice que acepta CD, querrá decir que lo acepta como lavar en "Me lavo la cara", la cara CD.
Si es como tú dices, el criterio no sirve, porque precisamente lo que queremos saber es si el "se" de lavarse es CD.



Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _Se _en: _Juan se levanta de la mesa_, es un pronombre de carácter  reflexivo sin función nominal (desfuncionalizado). Actúa como el componente o morfema del verbo levantarse (pronominal), que era transitivo y se ha intransitivado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, eso es lo que estamos discutiendo en este hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me lavo la cara. Me = CI. Cara = CD.
> Me lavo. Me = CD.
> 
> Has confundido en tu diálogo el CD y el CI, por eso no sonaba bien.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con eso. Lo que suena absurdo es la última parte del diálogo. Lo que es absurdo es que te pelees contigo mismo para hacer algo. Da igual que sea levantarte, ducharte o lavarte la cara.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> Yo diría el pronombre reflexivo 'se' sin 'función nominal' (desfuncionalizado), componente o morfema  de un verbo pronominal, con verbos transitivos como este caso el 'se' lo intransitiviza.


Ivy, aquí es claramente transitivo, y se puede sustituir perfectamente por el pronombre acusativo:

El inspector Sánchez tiende a levantarse la solapa de la americana.

El inspector Sánchez tiende a levantársela.


----------



## lazarus1907

Fcardelle said:


> No tiene nada que ver con eso. Lo que suena absurdo es la última parte del diálogo. Lo que es absurdo es que te pelees contigo mismo para hacer algo. Da igual que sea levantarte, ducharte o lavarte la cara.


El diálogo era una broma para mostrar que no te estás despertando a ti mismo, como si estuvieras ejecutando una acción que recae sobre ti mismo, sino que sencillamente la ejecutas sin más (es decir, sin complemento directo), como se hace con otros intransitivos.


----------



## Fcardelle

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Tú vas por ahí diciendo "Me levanto de la mesa a mí mismo"?


No. Pero tampoco digo "Yo me ducho a mí mismo todas las mañanas"



lazarus1907 said:


> Si por diferencia te refieres a que, en cualquier caso, el resultado es que alguien pasa a una posición más vertical o elevada, no la hay, pero sintácticamente sí. ¿Por qué te crees que en inglés sí dicen "I washed/cleaned myself", pero no dicen "I raised myself" ni nada por el estilo? Porque ellos intransitivizan verbos omitiendo sencillamente los complementos directos, y no sotros lo hacemos normalmente pronominalizándolos.


¿Acaso no puedo decir "I get up myself early"?



lazarus1907 said:


> "Me lavé la cara a mí mismo" es una frase aceptable, ya que estás usando tus manos y brazos para limpiar tu cuerpo, igual que podrías habérselo hecho a otra persona. Levantarse, como transitivo, solo puede usarse si te colocas en un ascensor manual y te elevas usando una cuerda y una polea. Así sí te estás levantando a ti mismo del suelo.
> Te recomendaría que lo hicieras en un examen.


Este es precisamente el razonamiento con el que no estoy de acuerdo. Si tú dices que levantas a tú hijo, tampoco lo alzas (a no ser que sea un bebé).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Yo diría el pronombre reflexivo 'se' sin 'función nominal' (desfuncionalizado), componente o morfema  de un verbo pronominal, con verbos transitivos como este caso el 'se' lo intransitiviza.
> 
> Ivy29


El inspector Sánchez es uno de esos tipos que al entrar en las discotecas tiende a levantarse *la solapa *de la americana en una especie de acto reflejo.

Levantar aquí no se ha intransitivado, pues tiene complemento directo: *La solapa*.

El _se _intransitivador no permite, obviamente, complemento directo, pero el reflexivo sí.


----------



## virgilio

Ivy29,
        "Yo diría el pronombre reflexivo 'se' sin 'función nominal' (desfuncionalizado), componente o morfema de un verbo pronominal, con verbos transitivos como este caso el 'se' lo intransitiviza."

Wow! Un verdadero "tour de force" semántico! Me pregunto si sería quizás posible expresarlo en términos menos abstractos, para que yo alcanzase a comprenderlo.

Si nos atreviésemos a llamarla "pronombre reflexivo dativo (3ra persona)"!

Virgilio


----------



## lazarus1907

virgilio said:


> Si nos atreviésemos a llamarla "pronombre reflexivo dativo (3ra





virgilio said:


> persona)"!


En la última frase de mhp sería un término adecuado.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Fcardelle said:


> No creo que sea ese el sentido del criterio. Cuando dice que acepta CD, querrá decir que lo acepta como lavar en "Me lavo la cara", la cara CD.
> Si es como tú dices, el criterio no sirve, porque precisamente lo que queremos saber es si el "se" de lavarse es CD.


Efectivamente, el criterio no sirve para justificar el por qué, sino que forma parte de un sistema que, aunque coherente, no es el único posible. Si no se reconocen como distintas categorías los verbos:

Lavarse, peinarse, amarse, preguntarse...

y:

Trasladarse,    mudarse, enfrentarse, sentarse, levantarse, acostarse...

No hay nada que hacer. Yo prefiero distinguirlos. Las gramáticas parece que también.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## lazarus1907

Fcardelle said:


> Este es precisamente el razonamiento con el que no estoy de acuerdo. Si tú dices que levantas a tú hijo, tampoco lo alzas (a no ser que sea un bebé).


Yo tampoco digo que me ducho a mi mismo, pero a modo de explicación sí lo usaría, del mismo modo que no diría que me levanto a mí mismo de la mesa, sino que sencillamente me levanto.

En cualquier caso, me parece bien que no estés de acuerdo. Yo no me lo he inventado: hay pilas de gramáticas, empezando por las de la RAE que dicen que es un verbo pronominal, y además suelen poner _levantarse_ como típico ejemplo, y los libros de ELE que uso para enseñar español (mira el ejemplo de Pedro en el mensaje 92) recomiendan que se enseñen como pronominales intransitivos. Es posible que todos los gramáticos esos no tengan ni idea de lo que están diciendo, pero no voy a seguir esforzándome por convencerte si has tomado ya una decisión de antemano.


----------



## Ivy29

virgilio said:


> Ivy29,
> "Yo diría el pronombre reflexivo 'se' sin 'función nominal' (desfuncionalizado), componente o morfema de un verbo pronominal, con verbos transitivos como este caso el 'se' lo intransitiviza."
> 
> Wow! Un verdadero "tour de force" semántico! Me pregunto si sería quizás posible expresarlo en términos menos abstractos, para que yo alcanzase a comprenderlo.
> 
> Si nos atreviésemos a llamarla "pronombre reflexivo dativo (3ra persona)"!
> 
> Virgilio


 
El 'se' es morfema del pronominal 'levantarse', no tiene una función nominal de CD o CI, además destransitiviza el verbo transitivo (LEVANTAR).
Yo levanto al niño de la cama. (transitivo)

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El inspector Sánchez es uno de esos tipos que al entrar en las discotecas tiende a levantarse *la solapa *de la americana en una especie de acto reflejo.
> 
> Levantar aquí no se ha intransitivado, pues tiene complemento directo: *La solapa*.
> 
> El _se _intransitivador no permite, obviamente, complemento directo, pero el reflexivo sí.


 
Lo siento Pablo disentir de tu análisis, los verbos 'inacusativos' cuya clase semántica denominados de cambio de estado o ubicación, aunque puedan tener variantes transitivas como (romper-se, abrir-abrir-se, hundir-se, secar-se, crecer, hervir, palidecer, florecer, caer, levantarse. Estos verbos pertenecen todos a la clase de verbos 'inacusativos' en cuanto que *su sujeto 'sintáctico es su objeto nocional'. Este hecho es más fácil de observar en relación a verbos como : abrir/se, levantar/se, florecer. La solapa es el tema 'afectado' que lo predica el verbo levantarse. Fuente Nebrija-Bello pág 1584, tomo 2, numeral 25.1.2.2.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## virgilio

Ivy29
       Gracias por su respuesta.  Lo que no alcanzo a concebir es el significado en este contexto nuestro de la palabra  "morfema".
No tengo dificultad alguna con el substantivo greco τό μόρφημα (del cual es de suponer que la palabra española derive) pero lo que quiere decir aquí no lo alcanzo a comprender.
Yo soy - según lo que me dijeron mis profesores de escuela - de una mentalidad sencilla y limitada y me preocupan las palabras abstractas.
Ud puede quizás decirlo en términos más concretos?
Veramente siento mostrarme tan duro de cabeza.
Gracias.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Ivy29

virgilio said:


> Ivy29
> Gracias por su respuesta. Lo que no alcanzo a concebir es el significado en este contexto nuestro de la palabra "morfema".
> No tengo dificultad alguna con el substantivo greco τό μόρφημα (del cual es de suponer que la palabra española derive) pero lo que quiere decir aquí no lo alcanzo a comprender.
> Yo soy - según lo que me dijeron mis profesores de escuela - de una mentalidad sencilla y limitada y me preocupan las palabras abstractas.
> Ud puede quizás decirlo en términos más concretos?
> Veramente siento mostrarme tan duro de cabeza.
> Gracias.
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
Morfema es la partícula= 'se' que forma parte del pronominal (levantar-*se*), es decir estos morfemas pueden ser: afijos, infijos o sufijos.

Ivy29


----------



## virgilio

Ivy29,
        Gracias. Ya lo comprendo.
Much obliged
Virgilio


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Lo siento Pablo disentir de tu análisis, los verbos 'inacusativos', cuya clase semántica denominados denominamos de cambio de estado o ubicación, aunque puedan tener variantes transitivas como (romper-se, abrir-abrir-se, hundir-se, secar-se, crecer, hervir, palidecer, florecer, caer, levantarse. Estos verbos pertenecen todos a la clase de verbos 'inacusativos' en cuanto que *su sujeto 'sintáctico es su objeto nocional'. Este hecho es más fácil de observar en relación a verbos como : abrir/se, levantar/se, florecer. La solapa es el tema 'afectado' que lo predica el verbo levantarse. Fuente Nebrija-Bello pág 1584, tomo 2, numeral 25.1.2.2.*


 Entrar aquí a discutir las distintas clases de verbos intransitivos (inergativos e inacusativos o  ergativos) de la gramática relacional de Perlmutter, o la hipótesis de la inacusatividad de Burzio de la gramática generativa me parece que está fuera de lugar. Baste decir que son teorías de los años 70 y 80, y poco tienen que ver con las de Antonio Nebrija y Andrés Bello (1492-1860). En cualquier caso recojo por esta vez el guante y tras investigación te digo que, según esta teoría:

Los verbos inacusativos (por tanto intransitivos) denotan estados o eventos *sin agente* <<(...) como _existir, aparecer, llegar, florecer, crecer_,  etc., cuyo único argumento se interpreta como el elemento que recibe la acción o  en el que se produce o manifiesta la eventualiad que denota el verbo (...)>>. Fuente.

En la gramática generativa se dice del sujeto de estos verbos que es el "tema". (El término "tema" se utiliza  habitualmente en los trabajos de gramática generativa para referirse a lo que otras gramáticas denominan "paciente").

Por tanto, los verbos inacusativos  son aquellos cuyo sujeto sintáctico cumple la función  semántica de tema (paciente): afectado o no afectado.

Ejemplos:
El vaso se rompió. (El vaso se ve afectado pero desconocemos el agente).

Las puertas se cerraron {sin causa conocida o sin que ésta importe} (Las puertas se ven afectadas pero desconocemos el agente).

El barco se hundió {sin causa conocida o sin que ésta importe} (El barco se ve afectado pero desconocemos el agente).

La ropa se secó {sin causa conocida o sin que ésta importe} (La ropa se ve afectada pero desconocemos el agente).

Los árboles crecen. (Los árboles se ven afectados pero desconocemos el agente).

Los campos florecen. (Los campos se ven afectados pero desconocemos el agente).

Los campos se llenan de flores {sin causa conocida o sin que ésta importe} (Los campos se ven afectados pero desconocemos el agente).

Mi amigo palidece. (Mi amigo se ve afectado pero desconocemos el agente).

La sopa hierve. (La sopa se ve afectada pero desconocemos el agente).

Existen infinidad de galaxias. (Existir "afecta" a las galaxias pero desconocemos el agente).

La policía llegó a eso de las diez. (Llegar es lo que hace la policía, pero no hay agente que les haga llegar).

Se levantó una desagradable polvareda {sin causa conocida o sin que ésta importe} (La polvareda se ve afectada [se levanta] pero desconocemos el agente).
En el caso que nos ocupa (simplificado):

_El inspector Sánchez tiende a levantarse la solapa de la americana._

¿Desconocemos el agente de la acción? *No*. Es el propio inspector Sánchez el que _tiende a levantarse la solapa de la americana_.


Ivy29 said:


> *La solapa es el tema 'afectado' que lo predica el verbo levantarse. Fuente Nebrija-Bello pág 1584, tomo 2, numeral 25.1.2.2.*


No. Según esta teoría, <<Los verbos inacusativos  son aquellos cuyo *sujeto sintáctico* es un objeto nocional, i. e. su función  semántica es la de tema (afectado o no afectado)>>. Fuente.

Dicho en cristiano: El sujeto sintáctico de un verbo incausativo, desde el punto de vista semántico, solo tiene la función de verse (o no) afectado por lo que predica el verbo inacusativo, desconociéndose en este proceso el agente de la acción. En gramática generativa este sujeto se llama objeto nocional y desempeña la función de tema (porque es de alguna manera paciente).

Observaciones:
Los casos de verbos inacusativos pronominales son lo que a veces se denomina _como voz media_.
Como se ha visto no todos los verbos inacusativos son pronominales (llegar, venir, emerger, ocurrir, crecer, palidecer, florecer, etc.).
El sufijo -dor/-tor, que implica la idea de un agente, se puede emplear con verbos intransitivos y transitivos pero _no_ con inacusativos.
escribir > escritor
trabajar > trabajador
correr > corredor
levantar > levantador

ir > idor
venir > venidor
morir > moridor
​Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Entrar aquí a discutir las distintas clases de verbos intransitivos (inergativos e inacusativos o ergativos) de la gramática relacional de Perlmutter, o la hipótesis de la inacusatividad de Burzio de la gramática generativa me parece que está fuera de lugar. Baste decir que son teorías de los años 70 y 80, y poco tienen que ver con las de Antonio Nebrija y Andrés Bello (1492-1860). En cualquier caso recojo por esta vez el guante y tras investigación te digo que, según esta teoría


 
1.- *Primero quiere hacerte una precisión*. La colección de NEBRIJA-BELLO son del año 2.000. La RAE les hizo un homenaje al editar en tres tomos la 'Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española' bajo la dirección del reconocido linguista y gramático Ignacio Bosque y Violeta Demonte.
2.- *Tomo 2, página 1583, numeral 25.1.2.2, los verbos que denotan cambios de estado como florecer, caer, levantarse, etc; y en particular florecer, abrir/se, levantar/se, son verbos inacusativos en cuanto su sujeto sintáctico es su objeto nocional, es decir la solapa es su sujeto, siendo el objeto nocional (solapa) es además la solapa el afectado o paciente o tema del predicado verbal levantarse. *
*Según esta obra monumental de la RAE, 'levantarse' es un inacusativo de los denominados de cambio de estado o ubicación.*
*Así mismo Leonardo Gómez Torrego clasifica a levantarse como pronominal sin función nominal .*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Ivy, aquí es claramente transitivo, y se puede sustituir perfectamente por el pronombre acusativo:
> 
> El inspector Sánchez tiende a levantarse la solapa de la americana.
> 
> El inspector Sánchez tiende a levantársela.


 
El verbo levantar tiene dos formas : levantarse ( inacusativo) y levantar ( transitivo), y sugiere Leonardo Gómez Torrego que en los diccionarios deberían aparecer con entradas diferentes, ya que el argumento sujeto es agentivo en los verbos no-pronominales  y 'experimentador' o tema en los pronominales ( fuente 'valores gramaticales de 'se' , páginas 12 y  21.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Si te sirve de consuelo, no he entendido nada.
> 
> Yo creo que _se_ sí tiene función sintáctica, que es un complemento indirecto, un pronombre, y por tanto tiene "función nominal", según tu terminología.


 
El verbo levantar/se pertenece a los inacusativos de cambio de estado o ubicación, donde su sujeto sintáctico es el mismo objeto nocional del predicado verbal levantarse la solapa (sujeto-objeto nocional  y además paciente o tema). Por lo tanto no tiene función nominal.  (Fuentes Nebrija-Bello, Leoanardo Gómez Torrego.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Ivy, aquí es claramente transitivo, y se puede sustituir perfectamente por el pronombre acusativo:
> 
> El inspector Sánchez tiende a levantarse la solapa de la americana.
> 
> El inspector Sánchez tiende a levantársela.


 
El inspector Sanchez tiende a levantar la solapa (CD) de la americana.
El inspector Sanchez tiende a levantarse la solapa ( sujeto paciente) aunque es objeto nocional.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> 1.- *Primero quiere hacerte una precisión*. La colección de NEBRIJA-BELLO es del año 2.000. La RAE les hizo un homenaje al editar en tres tomos la 'Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española' bajo la dirección del reconocido lingüista y gramático Ignacio Bosque y Violeta Demonte.


Oki. Solo quería que quedara claro que no es necesario conocer qué es un verbo inacusativo, para realizar un análisis gramatical impecable. La clasificación que aquí traes atiende en su mayoría a cuestiones semánticas no sintácticas, de ahí que distinga entre sujeto gramatical y objeto nocional.


Ivy29 said:


> 2.- *Tomo 2, página 1583, numeral 25.1.2.2, los verbos que denotan cambios de estado como florecer, caer, levantarse, etc; y en particular florecer, abrir/se, levantar/se, son verbos inacusativos en cuanto su sujeto sintáctico es su objeto nocional*


*
*.


Ivy29 said:


> ...*, es decir la solapa es su sujeto,*


*
*. Alto que te embalas . En los verbos inacusativos le sujeto sintáctico (el de toda la vida, vamos) es su objeto nocional. El sujeto de:  _El inspector Sánchez tiende a levantarse la solapa de la americana_ es: _el inspector Sánchez_. De lo que se concluye que, si levantar fuera usado ahí con valor inacustativo, el objeto nocional (nocional significa que su función  semántica es la de tema, es decir, se limita a verse afectado o no afectado), sería el inspector Sánchez. Pero es que El inspector Sánchez no se limita a verse afectado por levantamiento alguno sino que es agente del levantamiento de la solapa.


Ivy29 said:


> * siendo el objeto nocional (solapa) ...
> *



. Ya vamos mal. 


Ivy29 said:


> *Según esta obra monumental de la RAE, 'levantarse' es un inacusativo de los denominados de cambio de estado o ubicación.*
> *Así mismo Leonardo Gómez Torrego clasifica a levantarse como pronominal sin función nominal .*


. _Levantarse_ sí. Pero aquí hablamos de _levantar _(transitivo), y por tanto imposible que sea inacusativo. Un verbo transitivo puede usarse como pronominal. Ocurre con todas las oraciones reflexivas y recíprocas, como en este caso (que es reflexiva).

Llenarse como inacusativo:

Mi mundo se llena de esperanza {sin especificar agente, o sería pasiva}.


Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> El inspector Sanchez tiende a levantar la solapa (CD) de la americana.


.


Ivy29 said:


> El inspector Sanchez tiende a levantarse la solapa ( sujeto paciente) aunque es objeto nocional.


Ivy, te estás haciendo un lío de padre y muy señor mío... Me da la sensación de que lees, pero no digieres y por eso vomitas. A todos nos pasa de vez en cuando y nos hacemos rumiantes, pero tú vas de león y se te ve la cola... Creo que nos metemos en complicaciones innecesarias, que hacen un lío al que trata de aprender y que dicen más de nuestro afán de protagonismo que de nuestro afán de ayudar... Procuraré no escribir más en este hilo sobre este asunto si no es para clarificarlo: Es un buen hilo y no quiero empañarlo.

Un abrazo Ivy.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Los verbos inacusativos (por tanto intransitivos) denotan estados o eventos *sin agente* <<(...) como _existir, aparecer, llegar, florecer, crecer_, etc., cuyo único argumento se interpreta como el elemento que recibe la acción o en el que se produce o manifiesta la eventualiad que denota el verbo (...)>>. Fuente.
> 
> En la gramática generativa se dice del sujeto de estos verbos que es el "tema". (El término "tema" se utiliza habitualmente en los trabajos de gramática generativa para referirse a lo que otras gramáticas denominan "paciente").
> 
> Por tanto, los verbos inacusativos son aquellos cuyo sujeto sintáctico cumple la función semántica de tema (paciente): afectado o no afectado.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
VERBOS INTRANSITIVOS:
a) *inergativos*
b) *inacusativos*

Pedro, permítame hacer las siguientes pecisiones :
1- *Los verbos inacusativos son dos grupos bien definidos*:
a) De cambio o ubicación (romper/se, abrir/se. levantar/se, hundir/se, secar/se, crecer, hervir, palidecer, florecer, caer.
b) existencia y aparición: existir, llegar, aparecer, ocurrir, venir, emerger, suceder.
Estos dos tipos de verbos 'TODOS' pertenecen a la clase de 'inacusativos' en cuanto su sujeto sintáctico es su objeto nocional. El sujeto es tema o paciente *afectado *en los verbos de cambio o ubicación y *no-afectado* en los de existencia o aparición (grupo b) ). 



> ;
> _Clasificación sintáctica de los verbos_
> _© Justo Fernández López _​Los *agentes* se realizan sintácticamente y de un modo uniforme como sujetos de la oración tanto con verbos transitivos (activos) como con verbos inergativos. Los temas o *pacientes* se realizan como objetos de los verbos transitivos (activos) y como sujetos de algunos verbos intransitivos, los que hemos denominado ‘*inacusativos*’. Por tanto, los verbos inacusativos comparten propiedades de los verbos *transitivos* y los *inergativos*: como los inergativos están asociados a un solo argumento, pero ese único argumento se interpreta como el objeto lógico del verbo transitivo: es un objeto nocional, a pesar de ser un sujeto sintáctico, en contraposición con el único argumento de un verbo intransitivo inergativo que es a la vez sujeto nocional y sujeto sintáctico.
> *En resumen*, distinguimos entre los verbos intransitivos dos clases sintácticas: verbos inergativos y verbos inacusativos. Los verbos inacusativos son aquellos cuyo sujeto sintáctico es un objeto nocional, i. e. su función semántica es la de tema (afectado o no afectado). Dentro de los verbos inacusativos distinguimos dos grandes clases semánticas: los verbos de cambio y ubicación y los verbos de existencia y aparición; las diferencias semánticas entre estas dos clases de verbos encuentran manifestación en su sintaxis.


Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Oki. Solo quería que quedara claro que no es necesario conocer qué es un verbo inacusativo, para realizar un análisis gramatical impecable. La clasificación que aquí traes atiende en su mayoría a cuestiones semánticas no sintácticas, de ahí que distinga entre sujeto gramatical y objeto nocional.
> 
> [/b][/color].
> 
> [/b][/color]. Alto que te embalas . En los verbos inacusativos le sujeto sintáctico (el de toda la vida, vamos) es su objeto nocional. El sujeto de: _El inspector Sánchez tiende a levantarse la solapa de la americana_ es: _el inspector Sánchez_. De lo que se concluye que, si levantar fuera usado ahí con valor inacustativo, el objeto nocional (nocional significa que su función semántica es la de tema, es decir, se limita a verse afectado o no afectado), sería el inspector Sánchez. Pero es que El inspector Sánchez no se limita a verse afectado por levantamiento alguno sino que es agente del levantamiento de la solapa.
> [/b][/color]
> . Ya vamos mal.
> 
> Entonces Juan se levanta de la cama, aquí el 'se' intransitiviza al verbo levantar, y sólo es un morfema pronominal sin función nominal.
> 
> La 'solapa' es la  afectada y sujeto nocional de levantarse, el inspector Sanchez es el agente de la acción, pero a él no se le levanta nada -), el verbo 'tender' es su predicado verbal. Lo que se levanta es la solapa de su americana.
> 
> . _Levantarse_ sí. Pero aquí hablamos de _levantar _(transitivo), y por tanto imposible que sea inacusativo. Un verbo transitivo puede usarse como pronominal. Ocurre con todas las oraciones reflexivas y recíprocas, como en este caso (que es reflexiva).
> *Yo sólo conozco dos verbos ( levantarse, pronominal) y (levantar transitivo). Me gustaría saber dónde leo sobre el otro verbo de 'levantarse'*
> *Si la oración fuese reflexiva entonces tiene dos objetos directo e indirecto.  (sujeto-agente) la solapa es la que se levanta y no el inspector.*
> 
> Pedro.


 

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Ivy29 said:


> *la solapa es la que se levanta y no el inspector.*



 Al entrar en la discoteca, la solapa de inspector Sánchez se levantó.

¿Es eso lo que quieres decir?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> Al entrar en la discoteca, la solapa de inspector Sánchez se levantó.
> 
> ¿Es eso lo que quieres decir?


¡Vaya, has dado en el clavo! Ese es un uso inacusativo de levantar. Ahí _la solapa del inspector_ es sujeto sintáctico y objeto nocional (su función  semántica es la de tema, es decir, se limita a verse afectado o no afectado, pero no es agente de acción alguna)*.

*Jerigonza de la gramática generativa.


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Al entrar en la discoteca, la solapa del inspector Sánchez se levantó.
> 
> ¿Es eso lo que quieres decir?


 
Exacto, Pitt.

Ivy29


----------

